# Project of NVCH reissue



## oldfox

*(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorized project.)

UPDATED on 24 January 2022*

Good afternoon, ward fellows, who suffer from "watch disorder".

Those, who want to join - here is the member list and form to be filled in order to join.

Meranom's NVCH as I can assume disappointed some of us - as Meranom promised a design very similar to the original watch, thin and graceful. But we got a big puck. Someone liked it. Not me.

Once I owned this watch - click. Looked good, it had drawbacks - small size, and the bezel was fastened with a rather controversial decision, the crown screwed in strangely.

*Therefore - an updated new project for the NVCH watch*:

Size 41 mm, keeping the proportions of the original NVCH watch, "eared"
Thin - 16 mm including the doomed crystal. The case itself - close to 11 mm
Full steel case including bezel
Unidirectional bezel
Automatic movement 2415
Ф-arrows
Domed sapphire
НВЧ-30 on the dial (Vostok factory ceased all cooperation with other enthusiasts).
Interim design





*In general - NVCH: thin, eared, yours.*

Link to the Russian forum thread.

*Prototype (general view, design):*



















Available colours - red, green tobaco - it's with wrong logo, for dial colour understanding only:























































































*Who are involved in the project*:

Organizationally - me.
The technical part - the execution of the iron part of the project will be performed by the forum member Anth (USSR, Blue Samara).

*Price and number of watches*:
* Cost: $ 300 on Russian mechanism 2415

* *Quantity*: 250 pieces.

* *Payments:* PayPal, nonreturnable deposit - payment "for a family". For other options - it would be separate "products".

Member list.


----------



## lorroberty

hi, I am conceptually interested, but there are some points that I do not find clear.
In "preorder" you can see a price about 300$, right? production will be done outside the "vostok" realm, therefore China?


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

I'd make it as close as possible to the original looks-wise. Have 2 no-date options with either the 2209 or 2409, and a date version with (presumably) a basic-grade 2892. I'm against using the 2824 or 2416, as I see them being too bulky with no advantages. As for the engraving, I'd stick with a forum logo and technical specifications as standard - anything else (Aurora or otherwise) comes at an additional cost. 

As for practical concerns:
-I think there should be a webpage for everyone to submit payments. Or, a representative for each individual forum that people can forward money to using Paypal and etc. 
-Who's making this watch? Is it a couple of guys with tools in a garage, or will the parts be outsourced to various manufacturers and assembled by the forum member? Warranty? Returns? When can we expect a prototype? 

That's it for now.


----------



## oldfox

lorroberty said:


> hi, I am conceptually interested, but there are some points that I do not find clear.
> In "preorder" you can see a price about 300$, right? production will be done outside the "vostok" realm, therefore China?


Yes, outside "Vostok", China.


----------



## lollo1979

Interested 
One question.... case dimension of the original is 38 or 41mm?

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> I'd make it as close as possible to the original looks-wise. Have 2 no-date options with either the 2209 or 2409, and a date version with (presumably) a basic-grade 2892. I'm against using the 2824 or 2416, as I see them being too bulky with no advantages. As for the engraving, I'd stick with a forum logo and technical specifications as standard - anything else (Aurora or otherwise) comes at an additional cost.
> 
> As for practical concerns:
> -I think there should be a webpage for everyone to submit payments. Or, a representative for each individual forum that people can forward money to using Paypal and etc.
> -Who's making this watch? Is it a couple of guys with tools in a garage, or will the parts be outsourced to various manufacturers and assembled by the forum member? Warranty? Returns? When can we expect a prototype?
> 
> That's it for now.


Thanks for the questions!


What page would be comfortable - I supposed to use PayPal for payments from abroad. My PayPal.
It would be parts outsourced from China (dial, case, hands), Russia - movements, and assembled in Russia - I have at least two reliable watch masters that I'm working with for years. Warranty/returns - yes, if it's production failure.

Prototype for sure.

The engraving or silver insert would be like this (without dates and small coats of arms)


----------



## oldfox

lollo1979 said:


> Interested
> One question.... case dimension of the original is 38 or 41mm?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


To be precise - 38.2 mm.


----------



## lollo1979

Registered... but i couldn't choose any number.
Is that correct? Does it have a serial number or not?

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

lollo1979 said:


> Registered... but i couldn't choose any number.
> Is that correct? Does it have a serial number or not?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


You can choose it here or refill it - I've added a choice of a number.


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

oldfox said:


> Thanks for the questions!
> 
> 
> What page would be comfortable - I supposed to use PayPal for payments from abroad. My PayPal.
> It would be parts outsourced from China (dial, case, hands), Russia - movements, and assembled in Russia - I have at least two reliable watch masters that I'm working with for years. Warranty/returns - yes, if it's production failure.
> 
> Prototype for sure.
> 
> The engraving or silver insert would be like this (without dates and small coats of arms)
> 
> View attachment 15579207


Interesting. One thing to note is that a lot of Chinese manufacturers do their bezels differently. Whereas the Vostok system is basically a retaining wire(?) and a rotating ring, some Chinese watches use 2 wires. One to make the bezel "click" and one sandwiched between the rotating ring and the case to hold it down. And the final assembly is only completed when the bezel insert is glued in. I'm paraphrasing my watchmaker who ran into some of these watches and he said it's absolutely disgusting to reassemble. There's a Youtube video that points this out better than me.





I don't know if you're planning on making a bezel with an insert or just keeping it plain like to original, but I'd ask the suppliers to keep all the parts as simple and serviceable as possible; in the spirit of a true Vostok.

Also, what's the water resistance on the new watch? If possible, I'd even have the original gaskets recreated.


----------



## oldfox

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Interesting. One thing to note is that a lot of Chinese manufacturers do their bezels differently. Whereas the Vostok system is basically a retaining wire(?) and a rotating ring, some Chinese watches use 2 wires. One to make the bezel "click" and one sandwiched between the rotating ring and the case to hold it down. And the final assembly is only completed when the bezel insert is glued in. I'm paraphrasing my watchmaker who ran into some of these watches and he said it's absolutely disgusting to reassemble. There's a Youtube video that points this out better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're planning on making a bezel with an insert or just keeping it plain like to original, but I'd ask the suppliers to keep all the parts as simple and serviceable as possible; in the spirit of a true Vostok.
> 
> Also, what's the water resistance on the new watch? If possible, I'd even have the original gaskets recreated.


Plain - as per photo of prototype.


----------



## lollo1979

oldfox said:


> You can choose it here or refill it - I've added a choice of a number.


Done again. I put 3 numbers... from the most wanted to the minus wanted.
It depends on what is available

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Goddamit, why do these projects come so close one after the other?.... In a few months I would've said yes, but now with the Sadko, the group buy from Zlatoust and a bidding on ebay, it's just too much... But best of luck with the project, maybe some day I'll buy it off from a forum member or on ebay...


----------



## lollo1979

Ligavesh said:


> Goddamit, why do these projects come so close one after the other?.... In a few months I would've said yes, but now with the Sadko, the group buy from Zlatoust and a bidding on ebay, it's just too much... But best of luck with the project, maybe some day I'll buy it off from a forum member or on ebay...


Actually the biggest part of the payment will be next year october 

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Goddamit, why do these projects come so close one after the other?.... In a few months I would've said yes, but now with the Sadko, the group buy from Zlatoust and a bidding on ebay, it's just too much... But best of luck with the project, maybe some day I'll buy it off from a forum member or on ebay...


You can now "book" the reduced price for a little part of the price and pay it by parts further?


----------



## lollo1979

lollo1979 said:


> Actually the biggest part of the payment will be next year october
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ah..no... i didn't realize month and day are exchanged from what i am used to .

Question for the project manager.

To have 300$ payment must be done within 10 january?!? Or first october?

However... i'm in 

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

lollo1979 said:


> Ah..no... i didn't realize month and day are exchanged from what i am used to .
> 
> Question for the project manager.
> 
> To have 300$ payment must be done within 10 january?!? Or first october?
> 
> However... i'm in
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


10 January - European date - I changed it for 100 % understoodable.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> You can now "book" the reduced price for a little part of the price and pay it by parts further?


Will think about it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I've opened up the spreadsheet in Google Chrome but I cannot enter any information into it. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ligavesh

Wait, let me get this straight - if we pre-order and pay the 300 dollars now, we don't know how the watch will look like in the end (for example I would like sapphire, but I see plexyglass is leading the polls, or the size - I would like it bigger, but more people like it smaller etc.)? When will we know how the watch will look like exactly?


----------



## Odessa200

Don’t you think 500 watches is a bit too much to hold the investment value?


----------



## oldfox

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I've opened up the spreadsheet in Google Chrome but I cannot enter any information into it. Am I missing something?


Fill in the questionary 



Ligavesh said:


> Wait, let me get this straight - if we pre-order and pay the 300 dollars now, we don't know how the watch will look like in the end (for example I would like sapphire, but I see plexiglass is leading the polls or the size - I would like it bigger, but more people like it smaller, etc.)? When will we know how the watch will look like exactly?


Thank you guys that you are asking questions, it really helps to explain more.

Yes, approximately in a week we would understand how the set would be divided.

The project will be divided into pieces depending on what people's requirements are (in general).
Most likely the division will be in size: 38 (original) and 41 (enlarged) - 2 options.
On the type of glass: plexus and sapphire.
something else:? or ?


----------



## oldfox

Odessa200 said:


> Don't you think 500 watches is a bit too much to hold the investment value?


We'll see, possible reduction or extention.


----------



## tokareva

I don't understand the reservation form. Why are there choices for the size and features? Is there going to be more than one watch design available?


----------



## oldfox

tokareva said:


> I don't understand the reservation form. Why are there choices for the size and features? Is there going to be more than one watch design available?


I suppose that yes.


----------



## Ligavesh

Tbh here I would be more interested in an 'homage' to the 'eared' NVCh than a reissue, that's why I voted for a bigger size, sapphire glass and a back engraving would be nice, too. But like I said, a lot of projects all at once in somewhat 'hard times'... Its tempting, especially for 300 USD, but I'll have to think about it till the 10th of January...

One question - is filling out the questionaire binding with purchasing, or is it just to see what people want?


----------



## Seikogi

as far as I know the 2892 is relatively expensive, wouldn't that go into the 1k+ territory?

Why is the Miyota 9015 not considered? It beats everything except the 2892 but is under 100USD as far as I know...


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Seikogi said:


> as far as I know the 2892 is relatively expensive, wouldn't that go into the 1k+ territory?
> 
> Why is the Miyota 9015 not considered? It beats everything except the 2892 but is under 100USD as far as I know...


Now that you've mentioned it, 9039 is actually more suitable if the intention is creating a non-date watch. Unlike the 9015, the 9039 is a time-only movement - hence no "ghost date position". And apparently, it has lower failure rate than the equivalent 2824.


----------



## Seikogi

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, 9039 is actually more suitable if the intention is creating a non-date watch. Unlike the 9015, the 9039 is a time-only movement - hence no "ghost date position". And apparently, it has lower failure rate than the equivalent 2824.


Yeah, I know about that one, couldn't remember the exact number  
exactly, it does not have the manual winding issues of the 2824 and is only 3.9mm thick vs 4.7mm.

Ofc the 2892 would get you more accuracy but the price diff is huge and the miyota can be regulated to amazing performance. (mine runs +2s/d)


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Tbh here I would be more interested in an 'homage' to the 'eared' NVCh than a reissue, that's why I voted for a bigger size, sapphire glass and a back engraving would be nice, too. But like I said, a lot of projects all at once in somewhat 'hard times'... Its tempting, especially for 300 USD, but I'll have to think about it till the 10th of January...
> 
> One question - is filling out the questionaire binding with purchasing, or is it just to see what people want?


@oldfox , it would be nice if you would answer these questions in a timely manner... anyway, I'll fill out the questionaire, but for me it's not binding to buy a watch - if I don't like what you decide to make in the end.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

i love the idea but i am out due to financial issues.


----------



## Danilao

I am interested, Comrade OldFox, and will follow the development of this discussion with interest and attention


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> @oldfox , it would be nice if you would answer these questions in a timely manner... anyway, I'll fill out the questionnaire, but for me, it's not binding to buy a watch - if I don't like what you decide to make in the end.





Seikogi said:


> Why is the Miyota 9015 not considered? It beats everything except the 2892 but is under 100USD as far as I know...





Danilao said:


> I am interested, Comrade OldFox, and will follow the development of this discussion with interest and attention


Dear comrades. Yes, my answers are late. I was a little bit (maybe more) frustrated by the situation.

As for the project - according to what colleagues at the Russian forum say - it worth to consider the following project: homage for the NVCH with a modern context. What I mean:

Bigger case - 41 mm - but in the same proportions.
A domed sapphire that is slightly above bezel (as original plex).
Automatic movement - 2415 (cheap, reliable).
Sandwich dial, numbers as luminous, 2-3, 4 -5, 7-8, 10-11 marks as tritium tubes (last one - ?).

This would shift the project from Miguel's project, and give it a second life.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Dear comrades. Yes, my answers are late. I was little bit (maybe more) frustrated by the situation.
> 
> As for the project - according to what colleagues at russian forum says - it worth to consider following project: homage for the NVCH with modern context. What I mean:
> 
> Bigger case - 41 mm - but in the same proportions.
> Doomed sapphire that is slightly above bezel (as original plex).
> Automatic movement - 9039, 2415 (cheap, reliable).
> Samdvich dial, numbers as luminous, 2-3, 4 -5, 7-8, 10-11 marks as tritium tubes.
> 
> This would shift the project from Miguel's project, and give it second life.


Interesting... Does the rest stay the same - price, time limits for payment etc?


----------



## Ligavesh

Also, if this projects ever gets moving, I would suggest that the watch has both the earlobe lugs and the stamped metal lugs (they don't have to be stamped metal, just to look like ones), so that one could change the type of strap to wear with it. I reckon that would be cool.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Interesting... Does the rest stay the same - price, time limits for payment etc?


I suppose - lower. I'll update data today at the evening.


----------



## oldfox

Hello!

In general, judging by what people requested at Russian forum, judging by the survey, and by how it can be realized, the project will have the following characteristics:
1. 41 mm size (original size is 38 mm).
2. Maintaining the proportions of the original NVCH.
3. Sapphire, domed.
4. Click-through bezel.
5. Mechanism 2415.
6. Ф arrows.
7. Color dial / Black dial.
8. Sandwich dial (if the mechanism allows, the thickness of the case)?
9. Logo - Восток.

Breakdown of payment - payment in stages - 70 at the beginning, 120 - ordering cases, 100 - assembly.
Or at the very beginning $ 270 (net).


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Hello!
> 
> In general, judging by what people requested at Russian forum, judging by the survey, and by how it can be realized, the project will have the following characteristics:
> 1. 41 mm size (original size is 38 mm).
> 2. Maintaining the proportions of the original NVCH.
> 3. Sapphire, domed.
> 4. Click-through bezel.
> 5. Mechanism 2415.
> 6. Ф arrows.
> 7. Color dial / Black dial.
> 8. Sandwich dial (if the mechanism allows, the thickness of the case)?
> 9. Logo - Восток.
> 
> Breakdown of payment - payment in stages - 70 at the beginning, 120 - ordering cases, 100 - assembly.
> Or at the very beginning $ 270 (net).


A couple of questions:
Miyota was too expensive or didn't fit? Shame - not that I have anything against the 2415, it has always served me well, it just would have have been interesting to have something different - but anyway not a deal-breaker for me, I'm still in. "Color dial/Black dial" means there will be more colors to choose from, or it means there will be one color but it's not yet decided what color? The engraving of the Aurora on the back is still an option or was dropped out? Again, not a deal breaker, just something that would be nice to have. The 10th of January is still the deadline for the pre-payment or has that changed (although the difference in price with prepayment is not that great anymore, it's not that much of an advantage if one pays early...)?


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> A couple of questions:
> Miyota was too expensive or didn't fit? Shame - not that I have anything against the 2415, it has always served me well, it just would have have been interesting to have something different - but anyway not a deal-breaker for me, I'm still in. "Color dial/Black dial" means there will be more colors to choose from, or it means there will be one color but it's not yet decided what color? The engraving of the Aurora on the back is still an option or was dropped out? Again, not a deal breaker, just something that would be nice to have. The 10th of January is still the deadline for the pre-payment or has that changed (although the difference in price with prepayment is not that great anymore, it's not that much of an advantage if one pays early...)?


Since the sign Восток on dial is "on the table" the factory must be involved, and it is interested to be involved also with a movement. So 2415 is much more prefferable.
For pricve to be low - it's better to be one choice. For now discussion is about this three variants matt green, matt tobaco, matt black:



























Engravement of an Aurora battlecruiser - tentative. Since for now - if the cruiser metal is not used for 100 % - how it would be connected?

Since it's croundfunded project - yes, some pre-payment is required mostly for design and prototype preorder also as an demonstration of real intention to participate.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Since the sign Восток on dial is "on the table" the factory must be involved, and it is interested to be involved also with a movement. So 2415 is much more prefferable.
> For pricve to be low - it's better to be one choice. For now discussion is about this three variants matt green, matt tobaco, matt black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590606
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590607
> 
> 
> Engravement of an Aurora battlecruiser - tentative. Since for now - if the cruiser metal is not used for 100 % - how it would be connected?
> 
> Since it's croundfunded project - yes, some pre-payment is required mostly for design and prototype preorder also as an demonstration of real intention to participate.


Ah, yes, if Vostok is in, then it has to be 2415, clear, didn't thought of that. Nice colors - I would be most happy with tobacco as I don't have a watch of that color (actually I think I have an old Chaika or something like that, but it's not exactly that color), but I wouldn't mind the other colors. And you're right about Aurora - but maybe some other modest engraving to make it somewhat special? About pre-payment, I don't think you understood me - I was talking about pre-payment of the full price - do we still get a discount (I think that's what 270 vs 290 dollars is) and untill when can one pay the full prepayment if one wishes? Is it still 10th of January?


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Ah, yes, if Vostok is in, then it has to be 2415, clear, didn't thought of that. Nice colors - I would be most happy with tobacco as I don't have a watch of that color (actually I think I have an old Chaika or something like that, but it's not exactly that color), but I wouldn't mind the other colors. And you're right about Aurora - but maybe some other modest engraving to make it somewhat special? About pre-payment, I don't think you understood me - I was talking about pre-payment of the full price - do we still get a discount (I think that's what 270 vs 290 dollars is) and untill when can one pay the full prepayment if one wishes? Is it still 10th of January?


Yeah, I understood you. I just forgot to write it down - since many options are not on the table now, and it's possible to reduce the price, it was reduced plus some accounting for uncertainty of exact design, exchange rate fluctuations, so on. As to inrease of attractiveness of full prepayment, I can stipulate full price as 320 $, so it would be 50 dollars difference 
But jockes aside - the real situation is that partial or prepayment is really helpfull to the project.

Other engraving - Yes, it's reasonable to make one.


----------



## Rimmed762

Very interested about 41mm version. Plexi or sapphire, both will do. Colour of dial, any reasonable will do. 😁

Mechanism, Vostok. If it makes it sleeker then 2409. But 2415 will do. Miyota or swiss mechanism is a deal-breaker for me.

Is it possible to pay 15th January 2021? Is it a full price at 15th or after? I do get my salary at 15th. 😁


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> Very interested about 41mm version. Plexi or sapphire, both will do. Colour of dial, any reasonable will do. 😁
> 
> Mechanism, Vostok. If it makes it sleeker then 2409. But 2415 will do. Miyota or swiss mechanism is a deal-breaker for me.
> 
> Is it possible to pay 15th January 2021? Is it a full price at 15th or after? I do get my salary at 15th. 😁


I'll update this info soon and ping you.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you. This might be a good Christmas present for me (at 2021).


----------



## Kotsov

I've posted on RU that I'm in. Why not?


----------



## OrangeOrange

What is the difference between the silver insert and no back insert?


----------



## Rimmed762

Just to make sure. If I book two watches and pay 200$ (100$ each) at 10th of January, do I owe 400$ or more?

Or does the lower price apply for only who paid full price before 10/01?


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> Just to make sure. If I book two watches and pay 200$ (100$ each) at 10th of January, do I owe 400$ or more?
> 
> Or does the lower price apply for only who paid full price before 10/01?


Please Check the updated description on the first page. If it would be a question then - ask please.


----------



## tokareva

Please add me to the list for number 100.


----------



## Rimmed762

After the update, every question is answered. Now I need to think one or two. 😁

And no, I am not thinking of resale but I have two wrists and two kids.


----------



## miroman

oldfox said:


> Dear comrades. Yes, my answers are late. I was a little bit (maybe more) frustrated by the situation.
> 
> As for the project - according to what colleagues at the Russian forum say - it worth to consider the following project: homage for the NVCH with a modern context. What I mean:
> 
> Bigger case - 41 mm - but in the same proportions.
> A domed sapphire that is slightly above bezel (as original plex).
> Automatic movement - 2415 (cheap, reliable).
> Sandwich dial, numbers as luminous, 2-3, 4 -5, 7-8, 10-11 marks as tritium tubes (last one - ?).
> 
> This would shift the project from Miguel's project, and give it a second life.


As unfortunately the selected specifications differ from my wishes, I would like to unsubscribe from the list (I did not see such a possibility)

Regards, Miro.


----------



## starjay

Interested. Sent my answers.


----------



## ghemml

I'm in for 2 pieces, put me for 30 & 31


----------



## OrangeOrange

Is there a discount if I do full prepayment compared to full price or partial prepayment?
Please put me for number 33. Thanks!


----------



## oldfox

OrangeOrange said:


> Is there a discount if I do full prepayment compared to full price or partial prepayment?
> Please put me for number 33. Thanks!


Done (BTW - if I "liked" your post - you are on the list, of course, if you requested). 
Yes - full prepayment - 270 USD, full price 300 (divided into 3 payments).


----------



## OrangeOrange

There must be a mistake, why am I put as number 32? I requested number 33


----------



## ghemml

Is this watch going to have unidirectional bezel?


----------



## oldfox

ghemml said:


> Is this watch going to have unidirectional bezel?


It would click, I suppose that unidirectional is logical.


----------



## OrangeOrange

Will the water resistance be 300M?


----------



## oldfox

OrangeOrange said:


> Will the water resistance be 300M?


Tricky question, since regular amphibia shatter at around 800 m, and is ok up to 500 m. Ergo all amphibias are 300 m.









But yes - it would be maintained engineering decisions of original as close as possible.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thread  at watch.ru.

Renders are already ordered. I hope them to arrive soon.


----------



## oldfox

Hello, comrades!

The dial, for now only the layout itself - i.e. "skeleton", without the color of the indexes, the color of the dial, the color of the arrows, the general scheme.

What is left as original:

general scheme of numbers plus dots at 3, 6, 9, 12 o'clock, the rest are marks.
the proportion of numbers / marks relative to the dial.
the relative sizes of the hour and minute hands (their position relative to the markings).

What's changed:

the second hand tip exactly reaches the second mark. As if by increasing the length of the arrow to a circle, and not by increasing the tip. Circle of the second hand just touches the big marks.
inscription 31 stones instead of 17 stones.


----------



## Rimmed762

Plain and simple. Just how it is supposed to be. 👍

Sometimes simple dials are the hardest ones to make.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> [*]Possible engraving on the back cover - to be determined since it's not a clear theme - proposals are wellcome.


Maybe some of these insignia, or a stylized version of them:


----------



## Rimmed762

Even though I am interested in militaria, I have to oppose. But I can live with it.

I think insignia is meant to those who serve(d). I wouldn't like to see our regimental insignia on watches that has no connection to the regiment. 

But general logos are acceptable in my humble opinion. Gangut (Hanko) anchor for example. Something to commemorate some event (Aurora) maybe...

But that is just my opinion. And I can live with any engraving. 😁


----------



## starjay

Yes, I agree.



Rimmed762 said:


> Even though I am interested in militaria, I have to oppose. But I can live with it.
> 
> I think insignia is meant to those who serve(d). I wouldn't like to see our regimental insignia on watches that has no connection to the regiment.
> 
> But general logos are acceptable in my humble opinion. Gangut (Hanko) anchor for example. Something to commemorate some event (Aurora) maybe...
> 
> But that is just my opinion. And I can live with any engraving. ?


----------



## Kotsov

Please no military symbolism. It just isn't warranted. 

Plain caseback with a stamped serial number?


----------



## Ligavesh

It is warranted, it was the watch of military divers... Like I said - stylized - the insignia shouldn't be the same as the watch is not connected with those units - but it has a connection with the watch those units used to wear. Anyway, to think the development of the watch wasn't pushed by the military would be naive.

Another option for me would be a portrait of the designers of the original NVCh-30 - but I couldn't find their pictures and I don't know if it's realistic to do.

Btw, the original intention - the ship Aurora - was also a military design.


----------



## starjay

I think what was meant was military corps insignias. 
Either way, casebacks are a dime a dozen, so the point is kinda moot.



Ligavesh said:


> It is warranted, it was the watch of military divers... Like I said - stylized - the insignia shouldn't be the same as the watch is not connected with those units - but it has a connection with the watch those units used to wear. Anyway, to think the development of the watch wasn't pushed by the military would be naive.
> 
> Another option for me would be a portrait of the designers of the original NVCh-30 - but I couldn't find their pictures and I don't know if it's realistic to do.
> 
> Btw, the original intention - the ship Aurora - was also a military design.


----------



## Rimmed762

Starjay got my point. 

I think Aurora in caseback, even being a cruiser, is reference to revolution more than its military history.


----------



## Ligavesh

'Revolution is cool but Red Army is taking it too far, man'


----------



## Ligavesh

You literally have a line of watches - _that you love _- called Commander's watch - is that for the commander of the local orphanage? Watches with tanks, cannons, (military) airplaines, submarines... You drool over the line "ЗАКАЗ МО СССР" - but military symbolism is too much? In a watch inspired by a former military watch?


----------



## Rimmed762

When it has corps insignia, then yes. 😁

I don't mind chevrons or something stylised after some insignia.

Komandirskies are like presidential. I don't mind presidential suite. That is a sort of level.

Zakaz is a "real thing". There is a vast difference. In my hunting rifle there is a star, hammer and sickle. Yes, it was originally made in USSR. And there are SA war capture stampings too. Later it was sporterized but those are part of its history. But I wouldn't stamp those to new product.

I would never buy Slava Spetsnaz or Vostok KGB Amphibia.


----------



## Rimmed762

Also, I have seen a lot of militaria. These are rarely decorated in almost any way. Simplistic and usable.

I don't mind if someone makes a nice design which is a homage to the insignia. Really. But it should be well different from original.

I once got a nice Zippo with insignias of other regiment. It was a nice gift but it would feel somehow wrong to me to use it. I appreciate it as a gift but it stays at my drawer. But watch? I want to wear those without thinking that I am stealing someone honor.


----------



## Avidfan

Ligavesh said:


> Another option for me would be a portrait of the designers of the original NVCh-30 - but I couldn't find their pictures and I don't know if it's realistic to do.


Images of Novikov and Belova can be found here Vostok Amphibia 150 (Review) + Amphibia history


----------



## oldfox

sign «Заказ МО Форума» - is something that worth to think about - as a ground for thinking on real variant.
Here are latest variant


----------



## Rimmed762

Looking good. Zakaz Oldfox? 😁

EDIT: Or just spetszakaz? That would be correct IMHO too. MO is abbreviation of Ministry of Defence? Then I should rule that out.


----------



## oldfox

Spetszakaz of Watch.ru and Watchuseek forums.


----------



## Rimmed762

Clear and honest. 👍 

To caseback? In caseback that would fit, although that would mix cyrillic and latin. 

If to dial, only spetszakaz. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe I have missed something, but can one pay here already? And if yes, where?


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that all information about paying is at the first page. Just contact Oldfox, or he'll contact you.

Deadline for lower price is 15th of January. I think that first installment should be paid then but joining later is also possible. This is how I see this.

About using the forum name in caseback, there should be approval. I prefer very clean and simple outlooks.


----------



## oldfox

here you go - last stage before colouring


----------



## Rimmed762

Looking good.

Is caseback made by Vostok or another manufacturer?


----------



## oldfox

Here is final render, one variant of the dial. 
Caseback would be done by other manufacturer.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Заказ Группы Товарищей.


----------



## Rimmed762

I am getting some ideas. That is a looker.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## tokareva

They all look nice but after seeing the red one it's the only one I'm interested in.


----------



## Kotsov

The red one is the looker.


----------



## Ligavesh

I'll go against the current and cast my vote for the brown one with a slight edge over the other two.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

My order of order of preference for the dials is:

1. Red
2. Green
3. Brown


----------



## starjay

Green for me please, then brown and lastly red.


----------



## lollo1979

My preferences.

1 red
2 green
3 brown

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cernunos

1 Brown
2 red
3 green


----------



## Rimmed762

I like them all... Too much... ?

I need to think of my preference(s).

Few questions whatsoever. First one, seconds hand. Are there colour options. I would prefer a non-red seconds hand on red dial, maybe identical to other hands... On brown dial red works quite well.

Second one. Lume to bezels <>? Idiotic idea, possible or preferable?

Neither are, again, deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I like them all... Too much... 😬
> 
> I need to think of my preference(s).
> 
> Few questions whatsoever. First one, seconds hand. Are there colour options. I would prefer a non-red seconds hand on red dial, maybe identical to other hands... On brown dial red works quite well.
> 
> Second one. Lume to bezels <>? Idiotic idea, possible or preferable?
> 
> Neither are, again, deal breaker for me.


I would also prefer lume like on meranom's 555 bezel (for example):










But yeah, for me also no deal breaker.


----------



## tokareva

Is the second hand red or crimson? It doesn't look red in this picture and I think it makes it look very interesting. I hope the color can be matched to look like the one shown, whether it was intended to look that way or not. It's very unique looking.


----------



## Danilao

Comrade Oldfox, I have sent you a private message asking you to put my name on the list with the number 44, if that is possible

;-)


----------



## tokareva

I'm sorry if I missed something, but do we have a choice between colors or is it going to be only one? I see people reserving specific colors but haven't actually seen anything mentioned that it's actually a choice.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm sorry if I missed something, but do we have a choice between colors or is it going to be only one? I see people reserving specific colors but haven't actually seen anything mentioned that it's actually a choice.


I don't think it's been decided yet; it would be nice if we had a choice from all three colors, but I'm not sure how realistic that would be. Anyway, let's wait what @oldfox says.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I don't think it's been decided yet; it would be nice if we had a choice from all three colors, but I'm not sure how realistic that would be. Anyway, let's wait what @oldfox says.


Ok thanks, I saw people reserving certain colors on watch.ru 🤔


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Ok thanks, I saw people reserving certain colors on watch.ru 🤔


I think there are enough crazy people who would buy two or three in different colors (like I did with the Neptune and the Icebreaker 😑 ).


----------



## rewt

Forgive my lack of understanding but why must the case be made entirely in China - I understand that for some reason Vostok are unable/ unwilling to do small production runs but could not the proposed Chinese supplier at least use 090 or 060 cases or some-such and further machine them? We would then at least have ''90% Vostok'' case, with Vostok plexi, crown, proper case sealing etc with some Chinese finishing - the equivalent of the various 'Swiss' watches that contain Chinese parts (even complete ebauche) but are still ''made in Switzerland''. I love the idea and look of the watch but to have only a Russian movement in a Chinese case that does not have the original clever bending plexi or case-sealing or crown design (AKA genius of Mikhail Novikov and Vera Belova) seems to slightly miss the spirit of the concept - to recreate a modern homage* to the wonderful original (i.e. *not a copy and not pretending to be one just a 'faithful-to-the spirit' update). many thanks.


----------



## rewt

reading my own post and it sounds a bit ''sniffy'' which I certainly don't intend - great project and no doubt a legitimate reason for using entirely Chinese supplier, just a question as to possibilities.


----------



## Ligavesh

rewt said:


> Forgive my lack of understanding but why must the case be made entirely in China - I understand that for some reason Vostok are unable/ unwilling to do small production runs but could not the proposed Chinese supplier at least use 090 or 060 cases or some-such and further machine them? We would then at least have ''90% Vostok'' case, with Vostok plexi, crown, proper case sealing etc with some Chinese finishing - the equivalent of the various 'Swiss' watches that contain Chinese parts (even complete ebauche) but are still ''made in Switzerland''. I love the idea and look of the watch but to have only a Russian movement in a Chinese case that does not have the original clever bending plexi or case-sealing or crown design (AKA genius of Mikhail Novikov and Vera Belova) seems to slightly miss the spirit of the concept - to recreate a modern homage* to the wonderful original (i.e. *not a copy and not pretending to be one just a 'faithful-to-the spirit' update). many thanks.


Eh, go check out Miguel's thread about the other forum project, and see why, even when you try to be as faithful to the original as possible - what the goal of that project is (this project is more about a modern 'homage' to the original), it's still impossible to incorporate many of the traditional elements. Even Vostok makes some special editions in China at least partially (I think the Amfibia range is made entirely in China outside their movements). Also no one wants plexy anymore (not the majority at least), I'm tired of dealing with the scratches on my Vostoks as is (and on that one expensive compressor type watch I bought foolishly).


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> I like them all... Too much... 😬
> 
> I need to think of my preference(s).
> 
> Few questions whatsoever. First one, seconds hand. Are there colour options. I would prefer a non-red seconds hand on red dial, maybe identical to other hands... On brown dial red works quite well.
> 
> Second one. Lume to bezels <>? Idiotic idea, possible or preferable?
> 
> Neither are, again, deal breaker for me.


1. Take two or more. Why not?
2. What color of SH would be suitable for red dial?
3. Maybe, I'll investigate it (lume on bezel).


----------



## oldfox

tokareva said:


> I'm sorry if I missed something, but do we have a choice between colors or is it going to be only one? I see people reserving specific colors but haven't actually seen anything mentioned that it's actually a choice.


I'm moving toward different dials. I'll confirm this option when it would be dealed with manufacturer.


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi People! I will like to join too, is looking fantastic, just one thing is going to be meranom of the vostok factory involved, or how is going to be produced? Im just asking out of curiosity, I understand and I know that some parts has to be outsorced.


----------



## hoja_roja

As Im a bit late to the party, yes I have some question too, so as I understand still be dont know if we will have choices for the color dial, or at the end we will release just one once color? If they are 3 diferent colors available... It means it would be 3 runs of 250 watches?


----------



## hoja_roja

Well Looks like Im in with the 091, 249, 180 and 185🙃


----------



## Chascomm

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, go check out Miguel's thread about the other forum project, and see why, even when you try to be as faithful to the original as possible - what the goal of that project is (this project is more about a modern 'homage' to the original), it's still impossible to incorporate many of the traditional elements. Even Vostok makes some special editions in China at least partially (I think the Amfibia range is made entirely in China outside their movements). Also no one wants plexy anymore (not the majority at least), I'm tired of dealing with the scratches on my Vostoks as is (and on that one expensive compressor type watch I bought foolishly).


Speaking of the other project thread, over there it was announced that Vostok plan their own NVCh-30 reissue. Will that have any impact on this project?


----------



## Ligavesh

Chascomm said:


> Speaking of the other project thread, over there it was announced that Vostok plan their own NVCh-30 reissue. Will that have any impact on this project?


I was wondering that myself tbh, it is something that @oldfox could answer, he organizes this.


----------



## lorroberty

@oldfox, I would like to join the project with the number 37


----------



## triads

New interestwd follower here. I really like the idea of this project. I'd prefer it to be a homage in respect to the original: modern materials to an iconic design. So that would mean sapphire glass and a clicking bezel if possible, but keep the vostok movement. It would be really great to finally have a vostok with sapphire crystal.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> I was wondering that myself tbh, it is something that @oldfox could answer, he organizes this.


As for now - we (me and partner) are checking the issue. I believw that it would not affect this project since it was significant difference between the projects - that in my projet only assembly was planned to be done at Vostok - the case and all other miscellanious stuff (dial, hands, etc) would be produced/ordered not via Vostok factory. 
I'll keep it up to date ASAP.


----------



## stevarad

..that red one....uhh

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

Avidfan said:


> Images of Novikov and Belova can be found here Vostok Amphibia 150 (Review) + Amphibia history


Maybe we could have an engraving like "In honor of Novikov and Belova" or something like that, with birth and death year, just the names and numbers, doesn't have to be a whole portrait if that would be too complicated.


----------



## Millones

Hi guys. Can I take part in this project? I hope so. Let me know


----------



## oldfox

Millones said:


> Hi guys. Can I take part in this project? I hope so. Let me know


Choose the number from one available. The list is at my signature


----------



## starjay

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe we could have an engraving like "In honor of Novikov and Belova" or something like that, with birth and death year, just the names and numbers, doesn't have to be a whole portrait if that would be too complicated.


I would like this.


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi, i read somewhere previously that we could do some prepayment before today to get some savings on the final price....
Any update to this?


----------



## Rimmed762

oldfox said:


> 1. Take two or more. Why not?
> 2. What color of SH would be suitable for red dial?


1. Challenge accepted. First deposit of two watches just paid. Any number would do.
2. I sort of started to like the red on red. Tone is not the same. It also reminds me of "Blue Samara". But maybe second hand could be in same colour than other hands. That might work on green too. Just maybe.


----------



## hoja_roja

Rimmed762 said:


> 1. Challenge accepted. First deposit of two watches just paid. Any number would do.
> 2. I sort of started to like the red on red. Tone is not the same. It also reminds me of "Blue Samara". But maybe second hand could be in same colour than other hands. That might work on green too. Just maybe.


Where are the instructions for the payment?


----------



## Rimmed762

Oldfox pm'd an address. I am sure he'll send it to you. Or throw him a PM in case he hasn't noticed.


----------



## tokareva

I will be happy to pay after confirmation that I can get the red one as shown, including the red second hand.


----------



## Rimmed762

Are there any ideas of (optional) strap? Because those lugs won't take any standard strap (except NATOs).

Or any ideas of proper open ended one made out of oiled leather?


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> Are there any ideas of (optional) strap? Because those lugs won't take any standard strap (except NATOs).
> 
> Or any ideas of proper open ended one made out of oiled leather?


There's also straps with folding ends - not so common, but one can find them on ebay.

Anyway, @oldfox , if you promise to make the brown dial version, I won't have to go and buy _another_ Panerai-style Vostok:










Or maybe I'll still buy it, I dunno. I'm worried how good have Vostok been guessing my taste for watches lately...


----------



## Rimmed762

I keep checking for decent strap. Usually I find open end straps maximum 18mm lug width but I keep scanning. I don't mind about little hint if someone finds an excellent one. In any style. What is the lug width going to be? I could try to scale it from renders but it may end up being different.

I am glad to hear the progress of Vostok line of models. I guess everyone has noticed that it is improved A LOT.

When I started with these watches there was only the Classic line. Very nice watches, I have many. But then there weren't any new designs or heritage.

Now, even the Classic line has many new cases and lot of improvements. 1967 editions now and then. Komandirskie Classics in sovietesque style (and in steel). K-34 and K-65 Komandirskies. A lot of improvement.

I don't know how many NVCh-projects there has been. But also they might start doing these by themselves.

I am although very happy that I participated into this project. This might even be the last homage (at least for awhile). And looks are stunning.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I keep checking for decent strap. Usually I find open end straps maximum 18mm lug width but I keep scanning. I don't mind about little hint if someone finds an excellent one. In any style. What is the lug width going to be? I could try to scale it from renders but it may end up being different.
> 
> I am glad to hear the progress of Vostok line of models. I guess everyone has noticed that it is improved A LOT.
> 
> When I started with these watches there was only the Classic line. Very nice watches, I have many. But then there weren't any new designs or heritage.
> 
> Now, even the Classic line has many new cases and lot of improvements. 1967 editions now and then. Komandirskie Classics in sovietesque style (and in steel). K-34 and K-65 Komandirskies. A lot of improvement.
> 
> I don't know how many NVCh-projects there has been. But also they might start doing these by themselves.
> 
> I am although very happy that I participated into this project. This might even be the last homage (at least for awhile). And looks are stunning.


True, they seem to have upped their game - that's bad news for my wallet. On the other hand, it's good that I like Vostoks - what if I liked Hamiltons, or Yemas, or Orises... 

By the way, a coupple of straps I've ordered (and am happy with), they make them in different lug widths:









Watch strap - leather - with base - BW - brown - 18,20,22,24 mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Watch strap - leather - with base - BW - brown - 18,20,22,24 mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Men's Military Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Pad 18 20 22 24 Bund MM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Men's Military Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Pad 18 20 22 24 Bund MM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you. I think that the lower one might be an alternative.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Anyway, @oldfox , if you promise to make the brown dial version, I won't have to go and buy _another_ Panerai-style Vostok:


Why not... ;^)


----------



## oldfox

Almost last rendering after fine tuning of the case/movement coordination.


----------



## Rimmed762

Few questions, again. 😁

What would be the thickness of the watch? It seems quite flat so, I guess somewhere near 14mm.

What would be the lug width? 22mm or even more?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Ligavesh said:


> There's also straps with folding ends - not so common, but one can find them on ebay.
> 
> Anyway, @oldfox , if you promise to make the brown dial version, I won't have to go and buy _another_ Panerai-style Vostok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'll still buy it, I dunno. I'm worried how good have Vostok been guessing my taste for watches lately...


I ordered that one on Monday...
...so that's Vostok #19 for me (and #20 is the black version  )


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> Few questions, again. 😁
> 
> What would be the thickness of the watch? It seems quite flat so, I guess somewhere near 14mm.
> 
> What would be the lug width? 22mm or even more?


Lugs - 22.
Thickness - 14 mm with crystal, 11 mm without crystal (steel part only).


----------



## Rimmed762

I guess it cannot be thinner with automatic. Proportions look quite good. I can't find any faults. 👍

About details, will the crown have the 'Vostok wobble' or will it be spring-loaded?


----------



## oldfox

Good point - it intended to be spring-loaded.


----------



## OrangeOrange

Is there a reason why we can't use the regular Vostok wobbly crown? I would prefer the regular Vostok wobbly crown if possible to preserve the Vostok design as much as possible.


----------



## triads

I don't mind having a spring-loaded crown. I've got the Komandirskie 1965 re-issue and it's got a Vostok 2414A movement but comes with a spring loaded crown which is really nice. I don't mind modernizing some things (like sapphire glass, clicking bezel, etc.) since the purpose of the project is a homage/tribute watch, not an exact recreation of the original. kind of like "the past combines with the present"


----------



## OrangeOrange

The wobbly crown provides a bit more shock protection for the watch. When the crown is screwed in the case and crown is one unit while the movement is separate.


----------



## triads

OrangeOrange said:


> The wobbly crown provides a bit more shock protection for the watch. When the crown is screwed in the case and crown is one unit while the movement is separate.


Yup. I know the benefits and the story behind the wobbly crown. I was just thinking since it is a special edition custom watch it could be modernized, the same way that the Amfibia line up uses vostok movements and springloaded crowns.


----------



## calote

Hello everyone, I would like to join with number 16


----------



## RFollia

There is something unclear to me. I saw in watch.ru the thread "NVCH from Tolyatti" (by the way, nice city, home of Lada cars maker, Avtovaz)
Here is the link, 
forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?p=4827896#post4827896
Really love that watch. 
Regarding the project, I would like to know just if the final product will have the lume applied by hand as in the pictures. To me it's very important having hand applied lume. Looks more authentic to me.
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> There is something unclear to me. I saw in watch.ru the thread "NVCH from Tolyatti" (by the way, nice city, home of Lada cars maker, Avtovaz)
> Here is the link,
> forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?p=4827896#post4827896
> Really love that watch.
> Regarding the project, I would like to know just if the final product will have the lume applied by hand as in the pictures. To me it's very important having hand applied lume. Looks more authentic to me.
> Best regards


As far as I know, planned is a 'sandwich' Panerai-type dial - so no lume applied by hand. Check the three models a couple of pages back to see how it should look.


----------



## oldfox

Not sure about the wobbly crown.

Variations - with angled notch on crown; - with angled notch on crown ad shifted glass.



































What would you say?


----------



## Ligavesh

Tough to say... At this moment: I'm for raised glass (though I worry about the profile being too high - still, it's not a watch that would typically need to fit ander a shirt's cuff), not sure about the crown, but angled seems interesting. Also, I'm for a traditional wobbly crown - cause it's unique among other watches - but that's not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## starjay

Raised glass please.


----------



## lollo1979

Raised in my opinion

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Not raised. Smooth from the bezel to the crystal.

Why would anyone want it any other way? 

Its part of the aesthetics of the piece


----------



## OrangeOrange

We should bring back the original crimped crown for Vostok. I don't know why they don't seem to put them on the regular Amphibias anymore.


----------



## hoja_roja

I would prefer raised glass too....


----------



## Ligavesh

NVCh-30 had a raised crystal, no?

If anything, I think it would give it a more distinctive look.


----------



## lorroberty

I prefer not raised!


----------



## OrangeOrange

Having the glass raised might expose the sharp corner of the sapphire, which can make it more susceptible to chipping


----------



## Rimmed762

OrangeOrange said:


> Having the glass raised might expose the sharp corner of the sapphire, which can make it more susceptible to chipping


This is my point too. Form follows function. Sapphire is much harder than plexiglass. Therefore it is more prone to crack. Yes, risk isn't that big but I tend to wear watches instead of storing. And I tend to fix things that needs tools and I hunt. I want to wear the watch without fearing that it might broke if I fell down or twist some bolts with force.


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe it would be possible to choose between two versions of glass?

For reference:


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> And I tend to fix things that needs tools and I hunt. I want to wear the watch without fearing that it might broke if I fell down or twist some bolts with force.


I'd suggest a 60-70 US dollars Amphibia or a Komandirskie for that, not a 300 dollars special edition - but that's just me.


----------



## Rimmed762

If I know that there will be duties like that, yes. Then I usually wear an Amphibia. 

There are also days when "I don't see it coming".


----------



## Ligavesh

Well then put it in your pocket or carry a 'reserve' watch like I do. Anyway, we either get to choose raised or flat glass, or we put it to a vote.


----------



## Rimmed762

I am way too autistic to do that when something interesting happens. 😁

If there is a vote, then flat. But in this case (too), not a deal breaker. I can live with either.


----------



## tokareva

I prefer the chunky look of the raised lens, however, the potential chipping issue seems like a reasonable concern.🤔

On the other hand...what kind of accidentall contact would cause the lens to chip? Hitting it against a brick wall? 
I would like to know more about how durable the sapphire is.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> NVCh-30 had a raised crystal, no?
> 
> If anything, I think it would give it a more distinctive look.


It has



















This glass can be rised, but the edges can be angled - like here


----------



## starjay

I would prefer the closest to the original as possible. So raised glass even, with the straight angles like the original.
Even if it chips. For everyday uses I have my Amphibia beaters. Thank you.


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> I prefer the chunky look of the raised lens, however, the potential chipping issue seems like a reasonable concern.🤔
> 
> On the other hand...what kind of accidentall contact would cause the lens to chip? Hitting it against a brick wall?
> I would like to know more about how durable the sapphire is.


I have hit my watch to brick wall many times. Swinging hands and narrow places. 😁

I guess that the object should be sharp to cause the chipping. Usually I take hits to the most "highest part" of the watch. Usually that is the top of the crystal. But to some watches hits go to bezel.


----------



## oldfox

Ok, some update:
1. It would be assembled at the factory, so it would be Восток on the dial.
2. in a day or two it would be some fine tuning of the design, and then drawings for the prototype would be made.


----------



## oldfox

My proposal for the design of the back case. Maybe, since it in Russian, it would be helpful for Russian-speakers for word nuances. In any case, translation:

Hermetic 30 atm

NVCH-30
Special order - xxx/250

2415

Antichoc


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe where the Vostok "B" is, put "1967" as the year the watch was made - wait, Vostok already has a 1967 line... maybe put "1967-2021"


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Герметические vs Герметичные vs just 30 атм ?


----------



## DIDIER

Bonjour, comment s'inscrire à ce projet?


----------



## starjay

@oldfox I really like your suggestion for the back plate, so it is fine by me. 
About the glass, have you reached any consensus? I would prefer the raised one as in the original even if chamfered.


----------



## oldfox

starjay said:


> @oldfox I really like your suggestion for the back plate, so it is fine by me.
> About the glass, have you reached any consensus? I would prefer the raised one as in the original even if chamfered.


It would be like this: raised, with "anglage" - so it would be raised as a reference to the original one, and with angles so it would be harder to chip it.


----------



## oldfox

DIDIER said:


> Bonjour, comment s'inscrire à ce projet?


Bonjour, choisissez un numéro non occupé d'ici NVCH project et écrivez-moi dans un message privé


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Герметические vs Герметичные vs just 30 атм ?


Герметические 30 атм - as at original.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe where the Vostok "B" is, put "1967" as the year the watch was made - wait, Vostok already has a 1967 line... maybe put "1967-2021"


IMO it would be "overrated" - but I'll check how it would be looking at the final variant.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> IMO it would be "overrated" - but I'll check how it would be looking at the final variant.


You mean cluttered or oversaturated - yes, I thought about this, but what if you print them in different sizes - the "1967-2021" with bigger font, and the serial number and the 2415 for the caliber printed smaller?. Try it like that, see how it looks.

I would even put the "1967-2021" in the centre, and the "СПЕЦЗАКАЗ ХХХ/250" where the Vostok "B" logo ist.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> It would be like this: raised, with "anglage" - so it would be raised as a reference to the original one, and with angles so it would be harder to chip it.
> View attachment 15697245


nice


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> You mean cluttered or oversaturated - yes, I thought about this, but what if you print them in different sizes - the "1967-2021" with bigger font, and the serial number and the 2415 for the caliber printed smaller?. Try it like that, see how it looks.
> 
> I would even put the "1967-2021" in the centre, and the "СПЕЦЗАКАЗ ХХХ/250" where the Vostok "B" logo ist.


Putting 2021 on it might ultimately be optimistic judging by how all other project watches seem to inevitably slip....


----------



## Avidfan

Ligavesh said:


> You mean cluttered or oversaturated - yes, I thought about this, but what if you print them in different sizes - the "1967-2021" with bigger font, and the serial number and the 2415 for the caliber printed smaller?. Try it like that, see how it looks.
> 
> I would even put the "1967-2021" in the centre, and the "СПЕЦЗАКАЗ ХХХ/250" where the Vostok "B" logo ist.


Why would you want to put 1967 on the watch anywhere? The earliest known verifiable examples of the NVCh-30 date to 1971 so stamping 1967 on them might be a little optimistic...


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Putting 2021 on it might ultimately be optimistic judging by how all other project watches seem to inevitably slip....


yeah, I'd leave the engraving to be done last


----------



## Ligavesh

Avidfan said:


> Why would you want to put 1967 on the watch anywhere? The earliest known verifiable examples of the NVCh-30 date to 1971 so stamping 1967 on them might be a little optimistic...





> The initial conception of the Vostok "Amphibia" diver's watch at the Chistopol Watch Factory in 1967 is well documented...


It's when the development began - but sure, we coould use introduction year if anyone knows when that exactly was.

Source: Vostok NVCh-30 History & Reference Guide


----------



## Avidfan

Ligavesh said:


> It's when the development began - but sure, we coould use introduction year if anyone knows when that exactly was.
> 
> Source: Vostok NVCh-30 History & Reference Guide


I read in the guide as development of the 350 Amphibia began in 1967, development of the NVCh-30 would have been some time later, the two watches are not the same and the exact date for the NVCh-30 development is not known so putting 1967 on the watch IMHO is incorrect...


----------



## Ligavesh

whatever...



> Exact dates for the initial testing phase are unclear, but by 1971, the new 300m tool watch was in production.


put 1971 instead then - if we make it in 2021 (doubt) it will be a nice 50 years anniversary


----------



## oldfox

Interim backcase. What about the letters/font? Do you like it? Any suggestions?


----------



## starjay

Maybe increase the hb4-30 (sorry don’t have the Cyrillic alphabet) font size? (A bit in line with what they do in the Amphibian). The rest is perfect.


----------



## hoja_roja

starjay said:


> Maybe increase the hb4-30 (sorry don't have the Cyrillic alphabet) font size? (A bit in line with what they do in the Amphibian). The rest is perfect.


Yes agreed, may be a bit bigger like the amphibia, any chance too to use the same fonts as they do?


----------



## Ligavesh

I still stand by my idea to write the years "1971-2021" to better commemorate the homage to the year the original went into production; I don't like writing "NVCH-30" alone since this is not an NVCH-30 but an homage - that's why I'd like the years added; I know that that would make the back maybe overcluttered with numbers, but like I said, maybe try different sizes - for example I think 2415 can and should be written with a smaller font.... I'd do it myself, but I have no experience with the program and it would take me a lot of time - which I don't have.

edit: Also "СПЕЦЗАКАЗ" and the serial number could also be written with a smaller font in my opinion.


----------



## Rimmed762

oldfox said:


> Interim backcase. What about the letters/font? Do you like it? Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 15718149


I really like this design. It is very... Very... Sovietisque! All necessary information without sugar coating.

But anyway and again, you could stamp rockets and divers carrying hammer and sickle with text that would tell us oscillation frequency in bph and in Hz. That wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. ?

But I prefer the simplistic look. After all, this is a homage to very much of a tool watch.


----------



## oldfox

Comrades, 
Yes, it's always compromise of a lot of people, the final backcase would be like this:
1. Added anniversary reference. 
2. No references as "спецзаказ". I agree that it can be attractive for foreign people, but for Russian auditory it's considered as reference to bad connotation of former USSR, calles as "sovok". Hard to explain but it's something like "recall of the Soviet Union, external pomposity plus appalling service". I found that it's called "Sove" in English.

It's "50 years of NVCH-30 2021"
The whole project can be called as 50 years of NVCH


----------



## Ligavesh

nice


----------



## Rimmed762

It is nice. I like it.

I think that spetszakas would have been better than zakaz something... But I think this is better than OK. It is clear without gimmicks. 👍


----------



## starjay

Great compromise. I like the everything about it.


----------



## oldfox

We would think about the back case - I feel it can be better.

For now, in order not to hold the project - the sketches are finalized and we are moving forward to the prototype production.

I removed some small dimensions for two reasons - some paranoic, and so that watch would not be lost on the background of many figures.


----------



## oldfox

Comrades, if you would tell about the project to your friends, that can be possibly interested - you would give a good contribution to the project!


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Comrades, if you would tell about the project to your friends, that can be possibly interested - you would give a good contribution to the project!


Tbh, outside of this forum I don't have any watch-friends 😂 I'll try maybe to activate myself on the German forum, not an active member there yet...


----------



## oldfox

Since I have now the 3D model I've ordered a fast printed polymer full-scale model - at the beginning of the next week I'll get it in my hands and will make some wrist photos.


----------



## Rimmed762

That is a great way to demonstrate. 👍 Proportions in real life reveals much more than drawings and numbers.

Now it only needs some paint. 😁


----------



## Rimmed762

I checked the conversation at watch.ru. Just a few thoughts.
-Ears could be easily attached with screws too? Nice, machined solution. Easy to tighten up. If holes are drilled correctly to proper depth they won't put too much pressure on the ears to prevent moving. 
-Spring in crown. I could go both ways. Spring is nice but it also puts some tension to threads. I guess it will work both ways.
-Caseback shouldn't be loaded too much with texts. Only the essentials. And what is essential? Serial number, water rating and name of the watch. Also something that separates it from others and possible Vostok reissue. Just that it won't end up too cluttered. But as I said earlier, caseback is not a deal breaker for me. But it would be more stylish without too much of a fuzz.

Please, publish the well made drawings here too. They really show the character of the watch.


----------



## Ligavesh

This would be a step backwards, imo.

edit:









this too, but whatever


----------



## Rimmed762

And the nice pictures. From watch.ru by oldfox.


----------



## Ligavesh

Like why is it so important for the caliber to be written on the backside, put it on the dial if you like it so much, totally irrelevant detail. It's 2415, it's not some high-end Swiss movement to be advertised. It's gonna say Vostok on the dial anyway, of course it's a 2415 inside - talking about superfluos information - what else could it be?

This is the best design, over:


----------



## Ligavesh

Unless.... Vostok want to claim this is a new NVCh-30 and sell it like that - that would be a travesty. But I'd understand why no "50 years NVCh-30 2021" on the backside.


----------



## Rimmed762

I hope it won't end up as a cluttered caseback. I hope for nice clean approach. I don't even care about the years. As long as it doesn't rip my hair out, I will be happy. But even more happy if I like the looks. And I will like the look if it is quite clean.

One stated that it is good there are some arguments about caseback. Because then the critical parts are well done and generally accepted.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I would prefer the caseback to remain as close as possible to the original НВЧ-30 caseback


----------



## Ligavesh

OrangeOrange said:


> I would prefer the caseback to remain as close as possible to the original НВЧ-30 caseback


Then the whole watch should remain as close as possible to the original, too; we could call it a _reissue - _forget about bigger size, sandwich dial and whatnot, just make it the same.


----------



## Rimmed762

Well. This project is a homage, in my humble opinion. Therefore we should respect the original, not replicate it. So, I would like that we would use the tool watch look.

As long as we aren't operating like Invicta, anything goes. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> Well. This project is a homage, in my humble opinion. Therefore we should respect the original, not replicate it. So, I would like that we would use the tool watch look.
> 
> As long as we aren't operating like Invicta, anything goes. 😁


Wash your mouth out


----------



## Rimmed762

If I ever tell that my grandparents actually designed first NVChs, I will and welcome others to do that too. 😂


----------



## Uros TSI

How to partake in this project? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I contacted oldfox. I think that is the certain way. There is no big organization just him. But he works with some guys who have quite a good reputation.

Check the watch.ru thread also. Google translates it pretty well.


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> I contacted oldfox. I think that is the certain way. There is no big organization just him. But he works with some guys who have quite a good reputation.
> 
> Check the watch.ru thread also. Google translates it pretty well.


Hello comrades!

I would make a big update soon!

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Hello comrades!
> 
> I would make a big update soon!
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


Quartz?


----------



## oldfox

))) Oh, no!


----------



## STARSTELLA

I have a couple of original NVCH-30 in my collection. While the last attempts for reissue are nice, I would like to see a more tradition look, especially to the case back- maybe a 1:1 of one of the original options from the 60s preferably with only Russian script. I think the dials are 100% perfect! The only change I would like to see is the square strap adapters made slightly more robust and machined rather than just folded steel. Perhaps enlarged to offer a wider strap than 18MM especially if the watch is produced in 41mm. 

EDIT- it would also be a nice feature if unlike the compressor and 1967 reissues that this project have interchangeable components for modding should someone want to personalize the bezel or case back. 

An option for a Swiss movement would be nice of course.


----------



## gak

Kotsov said:


> Quartz?


 no case back will say Invicta


----------



## Russian_Bot_No.1786

Is it still possible to sign up for the project and possibly the watch?


----------



## oldfox

Russian_Bot_No.1786 said:


> Is it still possible to sign up for the project and possibly the watch?


Yes, sure!


----------



## oldfox

And a little teaser. Strap is 22 mm


----------



## starjay

I like it  What are the thoughts on the strap color?


----------



## STARSTELLA

oldfox said:


> And a little teaser. Strap is 22 mm
> View attachment 15773296
> 
> 
> View attachment 15773305
> 
> 
> View attachment 15773306


How about the alternate box/square adapters? Are they still 18MM or have they been increase in width to "flow" better with the increased size of the case? Bumping those up to 20MM would be fantastic and open the door for many aftermarket strap options!


----------



## nikitanaz

I would say this is great project.
Among 3 colors the best one is burgundy red!


----------



## Rimmed762

I booked two and I am struggling with colours. I wish there was one terrible one. But no. Every dial looks great...

Are there any plans for straps? Miguel's project had some nice ideas. I would be interested in vintage leather with open ends also. Or even rubberised canvas like in Zlatoust.


----------



## TicTac82

I am interested in the project but apart decide what i like more, if red or green dial, i have a question about watch complements and others.

1-number of straps? is going to have only one or more? 
2-is going to have the option to use 2 piece straps, and if is going to have it what size is planned? 18 or 20mm?
3-box ala Vostok or a different presentation?
4-is going to come from Rusia using the normal postal service?
5-whats the stimated release date? because summer is close and you know, holidays... not in home to receive packages
6-is possible pay in euros?

Thank you a lot for your time and congratulations, proyect looks great.

OFF-TOPIC: whats the chance to see a "1967" version for this model from Vostok? because if is going to be one in the future and i like the watch add a black dial is easier hehehe.


----------



## Rimmed762

Oldfox is running this project, so he is the one who can answer your questions. But I will give a try and you should double check everything that I state here. I am not organising this, just very interested.

1) No strap or straps are not yet planned. And it is not certain will they be. I made a suggestion but we will see.

2) Two-piece straps are possible but strap needs to be open ended one. Maybe 22mm. Lug width inside the ear had 22,5mm flat surface. But with lugs like that, narrower straps might not look stupid. Like Bonds Rolex in Dr. No. Narrow strap didn't look stupid at all.

3 and 4) It will be assembled by Vostok. I guess that box will be a very simple one or nonexistent.

5) Later this year. I think that final payment happens near October prior to final assembly. So maybe end of the year. But during these times, who can be certain?

6) Oldfox handles all the payments. I paid with PayPal that automatically exchanged my euros to dollars.

These are answers based on my memory. I am sure oldfox will correct if I have been mistaken.


----------



## TicTac82

Thank you a lot for the reply.

Well, have a good strap is important, something to complete the watch... even when many times i finish using straps i like for style, confort and easy to be replace.

I notice that 22mm are a little small in the borders but not a great problem because looks more natural over the tipical spring showing to much when you use smaller traps.

Other history is the tool to use 2 pieces straps, important if you want use rubber or silicone straps (i find a really good one, black, 20mm perfect to use in the Amfibia Scuba).

Box is more into something to receive it in good status like Timefactors for example.

Yep, today nothing is 100% sure i dont have problem in wait but other history is watches sending when you are on vacations.... and if they come from Rusia if they are doing it or not in normal postal service, slower but lower chance to pay taxes (bad but not terrible) or need made some... paper work in customs (horrible, very horrible, you cant recover the time you wasted).

PD: i was looking for a green dial... but crimson dial looks... different and very attractive... i need take a decision.


----------



## Rimmed762

Strap is like shoes. It completes the outfit. I think it is still discussed. Also there are discussion about "civilian model"-lugs too. If they make those too, then it is easy to fit, maybe, 20mm strap.

Also IgorIV has made those for Vostok 960-case and certainly can make some on other cases too. Maybe an option worth checking.

I hope that oldfox reports here soon and confirms or corrects what I have written.

I wanted also the green dial. Then tobacco and crimson looked too good and I opted for two watches. Now I can't decide which one to drop out. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

Sorry I know this will be the stupidest question for those who know but are the lugs completely non detachable?


----------



## Rimmed762

I think it is still discussed. But I am not certain.


----------



## TicTac82

Kotsov said:


> Sorry I know this will be the stupidest question for those who know but are the lugs completely non detachable?


Thats a good question, in the 3D renders looks like is fixed, no option to dismount it to use the 2 pieces strap adapter.

This was the motive i leave the Vario trench watch 1918, you cant use 2 pieces straps (the models using spring bars) but one good thing in NVCH is you can use 22mm straps (VS 18mm) and they can adapt to your wrist, something that made more confortable, or at least i think improve how watch adapt to your wrist.

Is hard enter in a long term project when you miss important information even when you see a great watch.

Apart this... more i see green and red dials more ??? i have to decide 😅 and is bad because the number i want is still free, you know, my year 🧐


----------



## Rimmed762

I am under an impression that they will be attached by springbar. But there has been talks about different methods too.

It seems like springbars used in previous homage weren't too good and became rattling ones quite quickly. But again, this is information from my memory gathered from here and watch.ru. And sometimes I, or Google translate, misses something crucial.


----------



## STARSTELLA

TicTac82 said:


> I am interested in the project but apart decide what i like more, if red or green dial, i have a question about watch complements and others.
> 
> 1-number of straps? is going to have only one or more?
> 2-is going to have the option to use 2 piece straps, and if is going to have it what size is planned? 18 or 20mm?
> 3-box ala Vostok or a different presentation?
> 4-is going to come from Rusia using the normal postal service?
> 5-whats the stimated release date? because summer is close and you know, holidays... not in home to receive packages
> 6-is possible pay in euros?
> 
> Thank you a lot for your time and congratulations, proyect looks great.
> 
> OFF-TOPIC: whats the chance to see a "1967" version for this model from Vostok? because if is going to be one in the future and i like the watch add a black dial is easier hehehe.


Two piece straps are somewhat awkward on this. I have a couple of the original NVCH-30 pieces and unless you have massive wrists just about every strap is way too long.

It would be nice if we could had a machined version of the box links used in the original in a little wider reinterpretation to match the updated width of the case. Maybe 20mm? That would give all owners the option of the ring mounts for a NATO/ZULU strap or the box mounts for a standard two piece
strap.


----------



## TicTac82

Well, the point for me is in open watch to use apart 2 pieces straps to have different materials avaliable like rubber... and find easier good leather straps, i am not a big fan of leather NATO straps and bund model for me made watch to masive... here i think the original watch size was better because you can use that kind of straps easier and i have a 20,5cm wrist.

I am at 90% decided for green dial but i need know more info about straps and if support for 2 pieces straps are in consideration.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that now they are ordering a prototype. And soon will be the time for second payment. I hope that oldfox reports status here too.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that now they are ordering a prototype. And soon will be the time for second payment. I hope that oldfox reports status here too.


Second payment. I haven't paid for the first! Have I missed something?


----------



## Rimmed762

I paid down payment for two. But if you are on the list then I guess that it is not necessary yet. As far as I know, money was needed for first prototypes and design costs.

You can check the list to see how many have paid and last time I checked, not many.

I hope oldfox will shed some light soon. Especially because Zlatoust is soon to be paid.


----------



## oldfox

Hello!

The big update:
1. We gained a deal with the case producer. So the second payment needed. If sbd missed first - he can pay first and second together (200 USD).
2. Please, provide me your e-mails for more fast communication. 
3. For now following not obvious on drawings features:

Application stripes satin finishing on the side of the watch case.
The thickness of the pins must match the thickness of the pinholes. Or a solution as on the original NVCH.
"Spring-loaded" crown.
The presence of stops for the lugs, so that the lugs become no more than 45 degrees to the plane of the watch.
"Thickened" back case.
Double seals on the crown.
Double strips at the back case for sealing the joint between the cover and the rubber seal.
Presence of a ledge on the back case and a counterpart on the case.


----------



## Rimmed762

Deadline for second payment? I always seem to ask this question. 😁


----------



## Armada Renko

oldfox said:


> *(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorized project.)
> 
> UPDATED on 10 January 2021*
> 
> Good afternoon, fellow-inmates who suffer from "watch disorder".
> 
> As one can say, if you want a watch, make it yourself.
> 
> Due to the simultaneous appearance of the second project - it's wise to make this project different and contemporary.
> 
> Meranom's NVCH as I can assume disappointed some of us - as Meranom promised a design very similar to the original watch, thin and graceful. As a result, we got a big puck. Someone liked it. Not me.
> 
> Once I owned this watch - click. Looked good, it had drawbacks - small size, and the bezel was fastened with a rather controversial decision, the crown screwed in strangely.
> 
> *Therefore - an updated new project for the NVCH watch*:
> 
> Size 41 mm, keeping the proportions of the original NVCH watch, "eared".
> Full steel case including bezel.
> Unidirectional bezel (or bi-directional, clicks - to be determined).
> Automatic movement 2415.
> Possible engraving on the back cover - to be determined since it's not a clear theme - proposals are wellcome.
> Ф-arrows.
> Domed sapphire.
> Восток on the dial (it would be assembled by the factory, so it's legitimate).
> 
> *In general - NVCH: thin, eared, yours.*
> 
> Link to the Russian forum thread.
> 
> *Prototype (general view, design):*
> View attachment 15642086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will be involved in the project*:
> 
> Organizationally - me.
> The technical part - the execution of the iron part of the project will be performed by the forum member Anth (USSR, Blue Samara).
> 
> *Price and number of watches*:
> * Cost:
> ** $ 300 on Russian mechanism 2415. Breakdown of payment - payment in stages - 70 at the beginning deposit) - better up to 15 January 2021, 130 - ordering cases (February-March), 100 - assembly (May).
> ** Or at the very beginning $ 270 (net) - i.e. up to 15 January 2021.
> 
> * *Quantity*: 250 pieces.
> 
> * *Payments:* PayPal, nonreturnable deposit - payment "for a family". For other options - it would be separate "products".
> 
> ** Term of the project*: no more than a year.
> 
> Questions, comments, suggestions?
> 
> Member list.


Hi , I'm trying to get on the member list and am interested in the project, how can I join? Thanks , Angus


----------



## Rimmed762

When oldfox checks this thread, I am sure he will notice your wish to join. Or you could send him PM?


----------



## oldfox

Armada Renko said:


> Hi , I'm trying to get on the member list and am interested in the project, how can I join? Thanks , Angus


Fill in this form, please


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> Deadline for second payment? I always seem to ask this question. 😁


Better to be in two weeks - sooner we get it, sooner we would receive prototype in flesh.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you. Working on it.


----------



## Ligavesh

@oldfox , can you confirm my payment? I don't see it entered in the spreadsheet.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Ligavesh said:


> @oldfox , can you confirm my payment? I don't see it entered in the spreadsheet.


@oldfox Can you confirm my payment too? I don't see it on the spreadsheet but I made it 30th December.

Andy


----------



## Kotsov

Just paid my $200

And red/plum please.


----------



## TicTac82

Before join i have a question, i prefer green dial over crimson BUT i dont know if when the final prototypes be ready you can change the dial based in the final result... i refer if green dial is not as expected when you post the prototypes images change for crimson dial.

Apart this, whats better? put here your nickname + model + watch number + what type of payment you prefer (i am more into pay all watch price) or use form?

Thank you a lot for your effort and time.


----------



## oldfox

TicTac82 said:


> when the final prototypes be ready you can change the dial based in the final result...


Yes, it would be possible.


TicTac82 said:


> or use form?


Use form )


----------



## oldfox

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> @oldfox Can you confirm my payment too? I don't see it on the spreadsheet but I made it 30th December.





Ligavesh said:


> @oldfox , can you confirm my payment? I don't see it entered in the spreadsheet.


I would update at Friday. Thank you for checking!


----------



## TicTac82

Thanks for the reply oldfox, i completed the form, nick from this forum, to pay i select paypal, when you send me email i made payment ASAP.

Again thanks for your time and hard work.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I've made my payment a long while back too but it doesn't seem to show in the spreadsheets


----------



## lorroberty

OrangeOrange said:


> I've made my payment a long while back too but it doesn't seem to show in the spreadsheets


same issue here, I do not appear with my first payment. Was waiting for instructions to do the second!


----------



## starjay

Same here, made 1st payment but it doesn't show on the spreadsheet. Waiting for instructions for the 2nd payment.


----------



## TicTac82

I am still waiting the payment instructions and appear in the member list.

Well, lets see.


----------



## STARSTELLA

TicTac82 said:


> I am still waiting the payment instructions and appear in the member list.
> 
> Well, lets see.


Just message Oldfox directly. Thats what most of us have done. He replied in a matter of hours to me and my payments were made.


----------



## lorroberty

STARSTELLA said:


> Just message Oldfox directly. Thats what most of us have done. He replied in a matter of hours to me and my payments were made.


I did, 7 days ago to be precise.
I think he hasn't been checking messages or this thread lately, so I am waiting!


----------



## TicTac82

Thanks a lot for the advice, i send him a PM, now only need wait.

Being a small project made things go slower and reaction time be longer but well, if ship arrive to port for me is ok.

I am curious now about what kind of strap can be used in the watch... in leather 22mm i think is going to be the size but in other materials maybe 24mm can work to... i am curious about this because maybe this is going to be my first watch with a NATO leather strap, i find really interesting models.


----------



## hoja_roja

lorroberty said:


> I did, 7 days ago to be precise.
> I think he hasn't been checking messages or this thread lately, so I am waiting!


Yeah Im in the same, boat, i did send some PM to him, but maybe the inbox is full?
Why the way did someone has his instagram account? he wrote me there but I could not find him now in the isntagram chat ?


----------



## ghemml

Any update on the project? When the watch will be ready?


----------



## TicTac82

Well,i at least the list was updated, now i appear here, only need the payment instructions.

At this point i think no new info but its still early, the plan was had watches in the end of the year.


----------



## tokareva

I don't see my name on the list. 😟


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't see my name on the list. 😟


I'm still waiting for my payment and preferences to be updated.

I've sent a PM, have you?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> I'm still waiting for my payment and preferences to be updated.
> 
> I've sent a PM, have you?


My payment and preferences are missing too. I sent an PM a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'm still waiting for my payment and preferences to be updated.
> 
> I've sent a PM, have you?


I sent a message requesting to be added for a red one.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think there is no rush with preferences. When prototypes of dials arrive, then it is the time to decide. Personally I am waiting. They all look too good.


----------



## hoja_roja

😅 @oldfox Please answer our messages!


----------



## TicTac82

Well, today i receive the e-mail with payment instructions, i made full payment, now is a question of time to see update payment status in the list.


----------



## oldfox

Thanks for waiting. So - the promised update:
1. On the watch.ru forum, a question was asked whether it is possible to order additional dial and hands, so now you can declare that you want it, and I shall receive an estimate of the cost soon.
2. To continue production, mechanisms are reserved for the third quarter in the Vostok plant plan
3. We have not yet approved the final design of the back cover. Obviously, everyone has different tastes. From what was discussed, what should be on it - so far the compromise/middle option is as follows:










I sent out an informational letter on payment, look at the e-mail box, just in case - check the spam, maybe it got there - my e-mail is new for you.

P.S. those who have already answered the letter "НВЧ-30: notification and information letter No. 1" - everything is ok.
.


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Thanks for waiting. So - the promised update:
> 1. On the watch.ru forum, a question was asked whether it is possible to order additional dial and hands, so now you can declare that you want it, and I shall receive an estimate of the cost soon.
> 2. To continue production, mechanisms are reserved for the third quarter in the Vostok plant plan
> 3. We have not yet approved the final design of the back cover. Obviously, everyone has different tastes. From what was discussed, what should be on it - so far the compromise/middle option is as follows:
> 
> View attachment 15848754
> 
> 
> I sent out an informational letter on payment, look at the e-mail box, just in case - check the spam, maybe it got there - my e-mail is new for you.
> 
> P.S. those who have already answered the letter "НВЧ-30: notification and information letter No. 1" - everything is ok.
> .


Excellent.

Are you going to update the spreadsheet?


----------



## TicTac82

The backcase looks fine for me, maybe if is possible post all backcase options to compare them together is a good idea.

As point the year and number of watch could be bigger and more defined to look less... crude?

If all works fine wait a little for me never is a problem, now i only wait to see the update in payment status in the list, i think i did all ok but who nows? is so easy do something wrong hehehe.

Thanks for your time and hard work oldfox.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Thanks for waiting. So - the promised update:
> 1. On the watch.ru forum, a question was asked whether it is possible to order additional dial and hands, so now you can declare that you want it, and I shall receive an estimate of the cost soon.
> 2. To continue production, mechanisms are reserved for the third quarter in the Vostok plant plan
> 3. We have not yet approved the final design of the back cover. Obviously, everyone has different tastes. From what was discussed, what should be on it - so far the compromise/middle option is as follows:
> 
> View attachment 15848754
> 
> 
> I sent out an informational letter on payment, look at the e-mail box, just in case - check the spam, maybe it got there - my e-mail is new for you.
> 
> P.S. those who have already answered the letter "НВЧ-30: notification and information letter No. 1" - everything is ok.
> .


1) Till when do we have time to decide about the dial color?

2) This was the best design of the caseback, sorry:


----------



## lorroberty

@oldfox 
I don't know if I missed your email, but the excel is missing the info of my payment.


----------



## Kotsov

lorroberty said:


> @oldfox
> I don't know if I missed your email, but the excel is missing the info of my payment.


Its missing quite a few payments i think....


----------



## Armada Renko

Rimmed762 said:


> When oldfox checks this thread, I am sure he will notice your wish to join. Or you could send him PM?


Thank you, will Pm him 👍🏼


----------



## Kotsov

Armada Renko said:


> Thank you, will Pm him 👍🏼


I've tried that but nothing so far....


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> I've tried that but nothing so far....


Ignore me. I've had a reply on RU and the spreadsheet has been updated for payment.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Ignore me. I've had a reply on RU and the spreadsheet has been updated for payment.


No, I won't ignore you - I was probably the first to pay the second payment, and it still hasn't been noted in the spreadsheet.


----------



## hoja_roja

Kotsov said:


> Ignore me. I've had a reply on RU and the spreadsheet has been updated for payment.


Hi Kostov!

i was PM oldfox via WUS mailboxes but I didnt got an answer, I did got the email to my private email address but before Im going to do they payments I wanted some clarifications and Im still waiting for the answers, if you have the chance, would mind to mention him to check this thread and to check his email address (a(...)[email protected])
Cheers!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

hoja_roja said:


> Hi Kostov!
> 
> i was PM oldfox via WUS mailboxes but I didnt got an answer, I did got the email to my private email address but before Im going to do they payments I wanted some clarifications and Im still waiting for the answers, if you have the chance, would mind to mention him to check this thread and to check his email address (a(...)[email protected])
> Cheers!


I've not received any email


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

oldfox said:


> Thanks for waiting. So - the promised update:
> 1. On the watch.ru forum, a question was asked whether it is possible to order additional dial and hands, so now you can declare that you want it, and I shall receive an estimate of the cost soon.
> 2. To continue production, mechanisms are reserved for the third quarter in the Vostok plant plan
> 3. We have not yet approved the final design of the back cover. Obviously, everyone has different tastes. From what was discussed, what should be on it - so far the compromise/middle option is as follows:
> 
> View attachment 15848754
> 
> 
> I sent out an informational letter on payment, look at the e-mail box, just in case - check the spam, maybe it got there - my e-mail is new for you.
> 
> P.S. those who have already answered the letter "НВЧ-30: notification and information letter No. 1" - everything is ok.
> .


@oldfox I've not received the email you mention.


----------



## Kotsov

hoja_roja said:


> Hi Kostov!
> 
> i was PM oldfox via WUS mailboxes but I didnt got an answer, I did got the email to my private email address but before Im going to do they payments I wanted some clarifications and Im still waiting for the answers, if you have the chance, would mind to mention him to check this thread and to check his email address (a(...)[email protected])
> Cheers!


Will do.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Please ignore the dust... the project got me excited so I built this modern version from some spare parts to hold me over until this is complete!


----------



## hoja_roja

Kotsov said:


> Will do.


Many thanks!


----------



## oldfox

TicTac82 said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice, i send him a PM, now only need wait.
> 
> Being a small project made things go slower and reaction time be longer but well, if ship arrive to port for me is ok.
> 
> I am curious now about what kind of strap can be used in the watch... in leather 22mm i think is going to be the size but in other materials maybe 24mm can work to... i am curious about this because maybe this is going to be my first watch with a NATO leather strap, i find really interesting models.


Hello!

it must be 22 enough - since the "flat part" of the "ear" - up to the beginning of the curves - is 22 mm.


----------



## oldfox

hoja_roja said:


> @oldfox Please answer our messages!


Guys, sorry for the late response. Some issues took more time than I planned. It would be better now.

So, it's time also to finalize the back case design. it was a lot of suggestions and of course, back case could not be as suggested every single one. Of all the options that were discussed, I compiled/selected three of these (see below). I have highlighted at least three options from which to choose. After a couple of days, I will make a voting topic - as you choose, it will be (note that they will also vote for these options on the Russian forum, the votes are summed up). It is clear that this will be an average solution for our common goal - an interesting back cover.

So:
1. We cannot use "amphibian", "watch.ru", and other (c) names.
2. While the number is on the back case, but it can be placed on the end, I'm not sure if this is the best solution since I like that the number is visible immediately on the back case.

3. A variant that has absorbed the ascetic army theme with a reference to the old designation of weapons such as a three-line (mosinka) / revolver / maxim and other weapons (it's something like "specimen yy / yy" where "yy" - the year of the first production and of big modernization if appeared one - for instance Mosin-Nagant - Wikipedia - you can see at Russian article the name - 7,62-мм винтовка *обр. 1891/30 гг*.).










4. A variant that refers to the anniversary of the limited edition - 50 years.









5. A variant that combines a reference to the anniversary and the old spellings in the commander's / Vostok (Order MO) - Special order.


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Hello!
> 
> it must be 22 enough - since the "flat part" of the "ear" - up to the beginning of the curves - is 22 mm.


Does anyone know if a single strap will work? I.e a single piece of 22mm leather that will run over the ears and under the case back.

It sounds too easy to be true. Maybe the watch itself moves too much?


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Guys, sorry for the late response. Some issues took more time than I planned. It would be better now.
> 
> So, it's time also to finalize the back case design. it was a lot of suggestions and of course, back case could not be as suggested every single one. Of all the options that were discussed, I compiled/selected three of these (see below). I have highlighted at least three options from which to choose. After a couple of days, I will make a voting topic - as you choose, it will be (note that they will also vote for these options on the Russian forum, the votes are summed up). It is clear that this will be an average solution for our common goal - an interesting back cover.
> 
> So:
> 1. We cannot use "amphibian", "watch.ru", and other (c) names.
> 2. While the number is on the back case, but it can be placed on the end, I'm not sure if this is the best solution since I like that the number is visible immediately on the back case.
> 
> 3. A variant that has absorbed the ascetic army theme with a reference to the old designation of weapons such as a three-line (mosinka) / revolver / maxim and other weapons (it's something like "specimen yy / yy" where "yy" - the year of the first production and of big modernization if appeared one - for instance Mosin-Nagant - Wikipedia - you can see at Russian article the name - 7,62-мм винтовка *обр. 1891/30 гг*.).
> 
> View attachment 15866239
> 
> 
> 4. A variant that refers to the anniversary of the limited edition - 50 years.
> View attachment 15866241
> 
> 
> 5. A variant that combines a reference to the anniversary and the old spellings in the commander's / Vostok (Order MO) - Special order.
> View attachment 15866242


I think we need to make a clear distinction here: are we doing a reissue of the NVCh-30 (that would be the example with the Mosin-Nagant rifle, and in that case the first caseback would fit nicely and it has my vote), or are we making a watch to simply commemorate or honor the NVCh-30 - in that case the second caseback is best in my opinion. I know that the title of the topic says "reissue", but I was always under the impression that - given that we are doing so many changes (bigger dimensions, sandwich-dial, sapphire...) - that we are making not an official reissue, but a commemoration watch. I think, for this to be a reissue, the Vostok factory themselves would clearly need to say that - that this is the modern reissue of the NVCh-30.


----------



## starjay

I like the 1st caseback best.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Kotsov said:


> Does anyone know if a single strap will work? I.e a single piece of 22mm leather that will run over the ears and under the case back.
> 
> It sounds too easy to be true. Maybe the watch itself moves too much?


I have one of mine on a single 'Zulu" strap.. it wear great but you have to take care when taking it off. as you said, it tends to slide off the strap. I've almost dropped it a couple times.


----------



## STARSTELLA

oldfox said:


> Guys, sorry for the late response. Some issues took more time than I planned. It would be better now.
> 
> So, it's time also to finalize the back case design. it was a lot of suggestions and of course, back case could not be as suggested every single one. Of all the options that were discussed, I compiled/selected three of these (see below). I have highlighted at least three options from which to choose. After a couple of days, I will make a voting topic - as you choose, it will be (note that they will also vote for these options on the Russian forum, the votes are summed up). It is clear that this will be an average solution for our common goal - an interesting back cover.
> 
> So:
> 1. We cannot use "amphibian", "watch.ru", and other (c) names.
> 2. While the number is on the back case, but it can be placed on the end, I'm not sure if this is the best solution since I like that the number is visible immediately on the back case.
> 
> 3. A variant that has absorbed the ascetic army theme with a reference to the old designation of weapons such as a three-line (mosinka) / revolver / maxim and other weapons (it's something like "specimen yy / yy" where "yy" - the year of the first production and of big modernization if appeared one - for instance Mosin-Nagant - Wikipedia - you can see at Russian article the name - 7,62-мм винтовка *обр. 1891/30 гг*.).
> 
> View attachment 15866239
> 
> 
> 4. A variant that refers to the anniversary of the limited edition - 50 years.
> View attachment 15866241
> 
> 
> 5. A variant that combines a reference to the anniversary and the old spellings in the commander's / Vostok (Order MO) - Special order.
> View attachment 15866242


My friend,
I think offering additional dials and case backs is great idea since Vostok is so oftener modded 

Can you tell me if the wire lugs will be the same as originals so as to interchange with original square adapters for 2 piece straps also?

I would ask for all 3 dials if given the chance!

Very excited for the project-So much better than the last attempt to reissue the NVCH!


----------



## Kotsov

Cheers. Really helpful, I didn't realise that was what a zulu strp was. 

I'm OK with keeping it simple. If it means being careful I'm OK with that too.


----------



## Kotsov

The above was a reply to STARSTELLA. Not sure what happened to quote...


----------



## hoja_roja

Any updates?


----------



## Atlantia

STARSTELLA said:


> Please ignore the dust... the project got me excited so I built this modern version from some spare parts to hold me over until this is complete!
> 
> View attachment 15864680
> View attachment 15864683


Hi StarStella

Did you take photo's during the making of this beauty?
I feel it deserves a thread of it's own!


----------



## STARSTELLA

Atlantia said:


> Hi StarStella
> 
> Did you take photo's during the making of this beauty?
> I feel it deserves a thread of it's own!


I should have, but there wasn't a lot to it. I modified the Ebay 1967 sandwich dial and added some matte clear coat to give it a little texture, polished the poor plating off the rotor and used one of Marina's modified movement spacers in a case set that I refinished. When I bought my original NVCH30, the seller included a stack of 300M crystals, so I added one of those too. Off the shelf Casebook and signed stainless crown from Meranom. Thank you for asking about it. Its a cheap little hodge lodge of parts but its one of my favorite watches!


----------



## messyGarage

Hi, great swing lugs mod!
would you share more informations on the movement spacer?
where can be sourced?
I have a project 350 on hold from quite some time, due to not being able to source a movement holder for 24xx...
thank you


----------



## STARSTELLA

messyGarage said:


> Hi, great swing lugs mod!
> would you share more informations on the movement spacer?
> where can be sourced?
> I have a project 350 on hold from quite some time, due to not being able to source a movement holder for 24xx...
> thank you


Thank you very much! I don't believe you can buy the spacer on its own. Marina makes them by hand in Russia and builds her own versions of 350's with autos. I really bought her completed version only for the spacer itself.... and lets be honest... you always need an extra movement in your parts box, right? All the other parts she used were just common Ebay parts.. cheap dials, hands etc. She usually sells her completed pieces for about $180.00 and then there is the headache of shipping from Russia. I believe she speaks only Russian and will not sell parts at all.


----------



## Ligavesh

STARSTELLA said:


> Thank you very much! I don't believe you can buy the spacer on its own. Marina makes them by hand in Russia and builds her own versions of 350's with autos. I really bought her completed version only for the spacer itself.... and lets be honest... you always need an extra movement in your parts box, right? All the other parts she used were just common Ebay parts.. cheap dials, hands etc. She usually sells her completed pieces for about $180.00 and then there is the headache of shipping from Russia. I believe she speaks only Russian and will not sell parts at all.


Where does she sell them?


----------



## STARSTELLA

She's on Ebay. Heres an example of one of her listings...









wostok. wostok, vostok. 350 21 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for wostok. wostok, vostok. 350 21 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## messyGarage

Thank you for the information
All cosidered is not a bad price, if you factor all the parts you get
I might try the 3d printing route for the spacer, since is the only part that I need to build the watch.
In case you will have the watch open in the future, and measuring tools on hand, I'd be glad to have the measurements of the spacer.
Otherwise I can measure the case and new movement, with a bit of trial and error might get it working.
Thank you


----------



## STARSTELLA

messyGarage said:


> Thank you for the information
> All cosidered is not a bad price, if you factor all the parts you get
> I might try the 3d printing route for the spacer, since is the only part that I need to build the watch.
> In case you will have the watch open in the future, and measuring tools on hand, I'd be glad to have the measurements of the spacer.
> Otherwise I can measure the case and new movement, with a bit of trial and error might get it working.
> Thank you


I believe there is another member who has played with 3D printing on this type of spaced without success. It's a pretty thin spacer and he said it was a little too flimsy.


----------



## Ligavesh

STARSTELLA said:


> She's on Ebay. Heres an example of one of her listings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wostok. wostok, vostok. 350 21 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for wostok. wostok, vostok. 350 21 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


there's only one listing. btw, I might have one of her creations, but through a third party (then again, it might be someone else's). trying to sell it to finance a nice 350 or a radio room.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I see three at the moment. but I'm sure they are popular now.


----------



## Ligavesh

STARSTELLA said:


> I see three at the moment. but I'm sure they are popular now.


Weird, when I click "seller's other items" (or something like that, it says no other results. Must be some glitch.


----------



## STARSTELLA

she not fantastic at descriptions. you are best suited to search all he stuff from most expensive downward and there are actually a good number of them around the 170-180.00 mark.


----------



## STARSTELLA

@oldfox are the spring bars where the wire lugs mount to the case the same size as original or did you make them wider to be proportionate with the larger case? IE, can we use the original 350 case 2 piece box steel strap adapters?


----------



## hoja_roja

@oldfox Any updates? And please answer my questions 😅


----------



## oldfox

Gentlemen, fellows in watch passion, for now, the situation is as follows: the amount collected is enough to order a prototype and the initial payment for the order of watch production (not the entire payment for the production of a batch of 250 units). Part of the amount in dollars on PayPal (from WUS members), so I do not want to convert them into rubles to pay in one payment and lose on the difference in exchange rates. Something will be paid further through PayPal. The project is alive, it is interesting to me and I will bring it to the end.
However, the project will not take place without payments from the participants.
Therefore, I ask those who are signed to the project to indicate clearly whether they want to participate or not. Because I'm counting on you, and there is no response - to the newsletter and my direct letters. If you are not ready - then write/answer me explicitly, please, I will know that I will be looking for participants again. And with honesty, you will also help the project.

I do not want the project not to be delayed, so I ask for your help:
1. If someone has friends, acquaintances who might be interested in the project, tell us about it.
2. If someone from France, Spain, Germany, Poland please write about the project in the French, Spanish, German, Polish forums - I know there is a strong watch community. Maybe other countries?
3. If you have ideas on how to involve more people in our nice project - you are welcome!


----------



## oldfox

STARSTELLA said:


> spring bars where the wire lugs mount to the case the same size as original or did you make them wider to be proportionate with the larger case? IE, can we use the original 350 case 2 piece box steel strap adapters?


Wider, to be proportional to the bigger case.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox

Strap is 24 mm


----------



## Rimmed762

Please, keep us posted.

There are currently 96 pages of conversation in watch.ru thread. Like with every thread, most messages are irrelevant here. But discussions about different dial options might gain some interest here too.

I don't dare to translate because my russian is, umm, developing at the best and Google translate is something everyone can use.

I wish for fast development of this project. And if possible, naming the prices for possible kit?


----------



## Odessa200

I had joined this project. Although I have a NOS original I want to have this one as a beach/snorkeling (this is as much diving as I can do) watch. Current discussion is about the font for the hour markings…


----------



## Ligavesh

I'll wear it with some paratrooper strap rather than Nato, I think that would hold it nice.


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> I'll wear it with some paratrooper strap rather than Nato, I think that would hold it nice.


Agree. I do not want the bulkiness of the nato. Want to keep it sleek.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I would prefer the font of the markers to be the same as on the original if possible


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that dial being a sandwich one, makes it hard to produce certain fonts.

As long as it looks like Vostok instead of Panerai knock-off, I will be happy.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Just because Panerai is more well known for it doesn't mean its their design more Vostok knocking it off. I think that's just your perception.


----------



## Rimmed762

That is right. Although I would appreciate more vostokesque (😁) look. Panerai just made one sort of font more known to larger public. I know it is not their font but...

Case is completely different so appearance will be way anyway different.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Good Day OF,
Just wanted to be sure you made contact with a couple people who expressed interest in buying in to the project. I posted a link in the Vostok FB group as I mentioned.

Please let us know any progress. I personally would like to make my final payment if that's ok.

Cheers!
Kevin



oldfox said:


> View attachment 15941692
> View attachment 15941693


----------



## taike

How do I join? Filled out the form a few months ago, but haven't been added to the list.


----------



## Rimmed762

Maybe contacting oldfox via PM might help. He doesn't check here too often.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Does anyone have contact info for old fox outside of here-Maybe from other groups where he's more active? He asked for help promoting the project, I posted it in the Vostok FB Group and it got some interest with multiple people but he's not responded to anyone and based on his profile here, he has not logged in over a month. I think its time for an update on the project...


----------



## jimzilla

I am new to the party where do I go to sign up, thanks.


----------



## max888

jimzilla said:


> I am new to the party where do I go to sign up, thanks.


While there is no need to sign up, the organizer is lost somewhere.


----------



## Odessa200

max888 said:


> While there is no need to sign up, the organizer is lost somewhere.


unfortunately this is true. I am still hopeful he will resurfaces or many people will lose 300$ we sent him. O well. Not the end of the world but this will just make future project more problematic. At least I will not be ready to send my money right away.


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> unfortunately this is true. I am still hopeful he will resurfaces or many people will lose 300$ we sent him. O well. Not the end of the world but this will just make future project more problematic. At least I will not be ready to send my money right away.


I don't think it'll make future WUS projects more problematic, watch.ru projects maybe. He hasn't been seen there since mid-June.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I don't think it'll make future WUS projects more problematic, watch.ru projects maybe. He hasn't been seen there since mid-June.


The Krondstat isn't ticking )) along to well either.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> I don't think it'll make future WUS projects more problematic, watch.ru projects maybe. He hasn't been seen there since mid-June.


maybe for you it will not but for me it will across the board. Because I do not understand what prevents anyone from doing scams on Wus. Not saying yet that the OldFox is a scammer. Who knows. Maybe he will reappears. He loged in a week ago to the forum (well after people started looking for him) but did not respond to any questions. So you decide for yourself. For now I still believe in the good outcome.


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> maybe for you it will not but for me it will across the board. Because I do not understand what prevents anyone from doing scams on Wus. Not saying yet that the OldFox is a scammer. Who knows. Maybe he will reappears. He loged in a week ago to the forum (well after people started looking for him) but did not respond to any questions. So you decide for yourself. For now I still believe in the good outcome.


Yeah I noticed he was "seen" on the forum but hasn't responded tp any questions. That definitely does make it a bit more curious. All he has to do is say "no updates" or something.

As far as getting burned on a project goes, I've been part of several on WUS and Relojes Especiales and have never heard of a problem before. I've only been part of one on watch.ru and that went smoothly. Still, I get what you're saying. If you get scammed once, it's natural to feel nervous about doing it again.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> unfortunately this is true. I am still hopeful he will resurfaces or many people will lose 300$ we sent him. O well. Not the end of the world but this will just make future project more problematic. At least I will not be ready to send my money right away.


same here

and I was getting really excited for that bullhead bronze chrono, don't know what to think of it now -I guess Covid makes everything more difficult, but still...

hell I could've ordered the new Steeldive bronze diver for the money (and a bit more), at least I know from Aliexpress I'll get what I've ordered


----------



## Chascomm

Odessa200 said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll make future WUS projects more problematic, watch.ru projects maybe. He hasn't been seen there since mid-June.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe for you it will not but for me it will across the board. Because I do not understand what prevents anyone from doing scams on Wus
> ...
Click to expand...

I would like to draw your attention to the opening line in red on the opening posts of this thread, also those for the Kronstadt and Sadko projects, and the Zlatoust meteorite dial group-buy:








Project of NVCH reissue


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorized project.) UPDATED on 24 January 2022 Good afternoon, ward fellows, who suffer from "watch disorder". Those, who want to join - here is the member list and form to be filled in order to join. Meranom's NVCH as I can assume...




www.watchuseek.com












watch.ru project Kronstadt


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) Comrades, here is an interesting project currently taking reservations that you may be interested in. Часы «Кронштадт» - посвящение стилю часов ВМФ СССР (заказ 100 шт) - Часовой форум Watch.ru




www.watchuseek.com












Evolution-resurrection of Slava Amphibian Sadko -...


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) Hello comrades! First topic was closed due to misbehaviour of one member, which is a great shame. I would appreciate if you could behave properly, so that the topic will not be closed again. First topic is here -...




www.watchuseek.com












Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch...


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of...




www.watchuseek.com




"*A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.*"

Due to the particular interests of many of the members here, and the connections with other language forum groups, the reporting of other forums' projects has been welcomed here on Watchuseek's Russian watches forum. It would certainly be a shame if that has led to some members losing confidence in officially authorised Watchuseek projects.

In case there remains any confusion, the only projects currently being hosted by this forum are the Elektronika project (currently in the delivery phase) and the Compressor project (currently in the prototyping phase):








2019 Forum Project Elektronika


Dedicated to Russian Forum Project watches




www.watchuseek.com












2020 Forum Project Vostok Compressor







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## STARSTELLA

I just went back to the paypal info and used that email address to send Andrey a message. Perhaps he will circle back to us with an update. I honestly want to buy a second piece assuming production is a go.


----------



## jimzilla

Wow that really sucks and I am sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out.


----------



## Rimmed762

We have to remember that it might be some normal delay not a scam. Oldfox is not someone who just joined. And there might be reason for silence.

But, now I wouldn't recommend this to anyone until everything is clear.


----------



## Leandro_MRE

I am interested in the project. Is there a registration website?


----------



## Leandro_MRE

STARSTELLA said:


> Does anyone have contact info for old fox outside of here-Maybe from other groups where he's more active? He asked for help promoting the project, I posted it in the Vostok FB Group and it got some interest with multiple people but he's not responded to anyone and based on his profile here, he has not logged in over a month. I think its time for an update on the project...


I am here because of yout post.


----------



## Rimmed762

For unknown reasons oldfox hasn't been around for some time. I would suggest waiting until we know a bit more.

I am participating and have two thirds of two watches paid and would like to see this project to succeed. So, I am asking for you to retain your interest but hold a little bit.


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Rimmed762 said:


> For unknown reasons oldfox hasn't been around for some time. I would suggest waiting until we know a bit more.
> 
> I am participating and have two thirds of two watches paid and would like to see this project to succeed. So, I am asking for you to retain your interest but hold a little bit.


I appreciate your suggestion and will do exactly this. Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> For unknown reasons oldfox hasn't been around for some time. I would suggest waiting until we know a bit more.
> 
> I am participating and have two thirds of two watches paid and would like to see this project to succeed. So, I am asking for you to retain your interest but hold a little bit.


well there's nothing else to do now but wait....


----------



## STARSTELLA

Ligavesh said:


> well there's nothing else to do now but wait....


Someone in the FB group said he was active yesterday on the Russian group... Thats a good sign...


----------



## Leandro_MRE

I love Vostok design, but I have an issue with almost every Vostok watch: the bi-directional bezel. That’s why I am a fan of every Vostok watch that does not use this system. And I want almost all Vostok watches without this bezel. : o )


----------



## STARSTELLA

What is the issue with the bidirectional bezel?


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> Someone in the FB group said he was active yesterday on the Russian group... Thats a good sign...


He logged in into the russian forum (as per the forum stats) a week or so ago but did not leave any messages. So lets just sit tight for now.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> He logged in into the russian forum (as per the forum stats) a week or so ago but did not leave any messages. So lets just sit tight for now.


As though we have options?  hahaha..I'm sure he'll resurface shortly, but I just presume everyone is ready for an update, even an update that there is no updates.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> What is the issue with the bidirectional bezel?


for people who will actually use the watch for diving and use the bezel as intended the oposite direction existential movement may cause death&#8230;. You will run out of oxygen. But for most of us the is no issues. Even if I would dive (that I highly doubt) I would not rely on any Vostok watch&#8230; despite how I love them there are better tools available now for divers


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> for people who will actually use the watch for diving and use the bezel as intended the oposite direction existential movement may cause death&#8230;. You will run out of oxygen. But for most of us the is no issues. Even if I would dive (that I highly doubt) I would not rely on any Vostok watch&#8230; despite how I love them there are better tools available now for divers


However have the Soviet military divers with an Agat with no bezel at all managed to survive?


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> However have the Soviet military divers with an Agat with no bezel at all managed to survive?


No bezel is safer than a bi directional bezel. No bezel watch cannot fool you


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> for people who will actually use the watch for diving and use the bezel as intended the oposite direction existential movement may cause death&#8230;. You will run out of oxygen. But for most of us the is no issues. Even if I would dive (that I highly doubt) I would not rely on any Vostok watch&#8230; despite how I love them there are better tools available now for divers


Yet its a design used by many for decades. I think the key is knowing how to set tension on them. Should I choose to dive in a vostok, I would have no fear of inaccuracies. my bezels are all very tight and it takes a very deliberate action to move them. That being said, 99% of modern dive watches are never used by divers on a regular basis. lol


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> However have the Soviet military divers with an Agat with no bezel at all managed to survive?


Perhaps they didn't.....woohhooo, scary. Buy a casio it's the only way to be safe.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Perhaps they didn't.....woohhooo, scary. Buy a casio it's the only way to be safe.


jokes aside, my 50m WR quartz Casio survived many dips in the pool, still going strong (well not going atm, need to change the battery)


----------



## Rimmed762

Our fellow enthusiastics are wondering the absence of oldfox too at thread in watch.ru


----------



## STARSTELLA

Rimmed762 said:


> Our fellow enthusiastics are wondering the absence of oldfox too at thread in watch.ru


I thought someone said he had been active there recently. That doesn't sit well...


----------



## Fergfour

I'm on watch.ru daily. I don't see any posts from him since mid June, although his "last activity" on the forum was July 30, perhaps he just logged in that day but didn't posts or "like" anything. He's been on that forum many years so the silence seems odd. 
No point in speculation, just wait and see.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> I'm on watch.ru daily. I don't see any posts from him since mid June, although his "last activity" on the forum was July 30, perhaps he just logged in that day but didn't posts or "like" anything. He's been on that forum many years so the silence seems odd.
> No point in speculation, just wait and see.


people who paid him via Russian channels that involve phone number should be able to try to call him&#8230; I just sent him a direct email. lets see.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> people who paid him via Russian channels that involve phone number should be able to try to call him&#8230; I will try to find the paypal email and email him.


I emailed him from the PayPal late last week. No response.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I just went back to my payments and I had the whereabouts to send them plus the fees so I have PayPal protection and can start a case if I choose. I don't want to but there's limited time left before that option will be gone.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> I just went back to my payments and I had the whereabouts to send them plus the fees so I have PayPal protection and can start a case if I choose. I don't want to but there's limited time left before that option will be gone.


I sent him as 'friend and family' so I am pretty sure I cannot claw back my money. O well. For now I will wait but eventually forget about it and move on.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I sent him as 'friend and family' so I am pretty sure I cannot claw back my money. O well. For now I will wait but eventually forget about it and move on.


Its not a lot of money individually, but for such a reputable member of the Russian watch community to effectively turn his back on the project when he has some money from a lot of people is a bit concerning. I'm more than patient and I understand that these things can take time and "**** happens"... but nothing for from him on multiple groups is a bad sign.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> Its not a lot of money individually, but for such a reputable member of the Russian watch community to effectively turn his back on the project when he has some money from a lot of people is a bit concerning. I'm more than patient and I understand that these things can take time and "**** happens"... but nothing for from him on multiple groups is a bad sign.


The only possibly that I see, unfortunately, is that he got sick and is not in a state to check forums&#8230;


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> The only possibly that I see, unfortunately, is that he got sick and is not in a state to check forums&#8230;


That is a possibility. I have no ill will and hope his health is not a problem.


----------



## hoja_roja

STARSTELLA said:


> Its not a lot of money individually, but for such a reputable member of the Russian watch community to effectively turn his back on the project when he has some money from a lot of people is a bit concerning. I'm more than patient and I understand that these things can take time and "**** happens"... but nothing for from him on multiple groups is a bad sign.


I paid for 4 watches...


----------



## STARSTELLA

hoja_roja said:


> I paid for 4 watches...


Man, I'm so sorry!

Maybe I have faith in humanity.. I'm going to wait as long as I can wait before I no longer have PayPal protection for the transaction before filing a claim.

I wonder how many others have the chances of filing a claim to get their money back.


----------



## Rimmed762

Wondering goes on at watch.ru .

I hope they get into contact with oldfox.

I am aware that it is highly possible that I lose 2/3 of two watches. But it is still possible that Covid or something stroke into oldfox and he is not able to reply. Logins might be caused by someone else (spouse?) using his smartphone.

But a nice explanation goes farther away every day.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I've asked a few people I know in the industry if they have heard from him or have heard of issues with the project that might have left Andrey feeling embarassed enough to leave us in the dark. Nobody has heard from him nor knows anything of the project.


----------



## Odessa200

Guys, sit tight. We have news that a contact with Andrey established and we will know soon. Lets wait a day or so.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Great to hear! Assuming everything is order I'm 100% of a supporter even if the project stalls into 2022. We all just deserve to be in the loop!


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> Guys, sit tight. We have news that a contact with Andrey established and we will know soon. Lets wait a day or so.


Where do you see that news Odessa? I see nothing in the NHF thread on watch.ru ? He is around (or someone using his account is) : Last Activity: 08/05/2021 01:00 PM


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Where do you see that news Odessa? I see nothing in the NHF thread on watch.ru ? He is around (or someone using his account is) : Last Activity: 08/05/2021 01:00 PM


----------



## Fergfour

"We are waiting for information from him personally in the topic."? Tell us something we don't know lol 
The very next post from someone else is : "probably 100 people wrote to him (including myself) and there was no answer, no hello."
For whatever reason, the guy hasn't posted since mid June, although he seems to be logging into the site to read all the posts of people complaining...


----------



## Ligavesh

STARSTELLA said:


> Great to hear! Assuming everything is order I'm 100% of a supporter even if the project stalls into 2022. We all just deserve to be in the loop!


I'm not in a hurry, I've got enough watches to keep me busy/entertained till the next century.


----------



## Fergfour

Most of us don't need anymore watches that's true. The point is, if you're running a project and people have sent you money, the least you can do post something, even if it's "no status updates to report" I don't know, once a month at least.


----------



## Rimmed762

Apparently people at watch.ru are still without any information. For now, I will follow both forums and see what kind of an action is chosen at watch.ru.

If it is a health issue, it hopefully will be sorted.
If something has failed, it happens. I think there is no need to be embarrassed. Head up and refund the remaining. I can take some losses. When you try, you can fail.
If this is dishonesty, that will grind my gears.

EDIT: I truly hope oldfox will reappear, give a good explanation and pull this project through. I really do.


----------



## Fergfour

Yep several of us are on watch.ru daily. Don’t worry, as soon as there’s an update one of us will post it here.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, if it makes anyone feel any better I was trying to get the information to pay for a watch some time ago before all this happened, but didn't receive an answer. So I seriously doubt that Comrade Oldfox is planning on cheating anyone. Maybe everybody drove him a little crazy and he needs a break. 😂


----------



## STARSTELLA

Drove him crazy by trying to give him more money and grant his wishes for additional group members to participate in the project? Yeah, that must be exhausting.....


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, maybe he has issues with the people who are supposed to be producing the parts/watch - likely in China - and needs to sort that out...


----------



## STARSTELLA

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, maybe he has issues with the people who are supposed to be producing the parts/watch - likely in China - and needs to sort that out...


It seems like he needs to know that in general, that we are al supportive of the potential challenges in the project and we only want communication..even if negative.


----------



## Rimmed762

I agree to both of you.


----------



## Rimmed762

Oldfox reported back to watch.ru. He is fine, there were personal matters.

You can check at watch.ru thread.

Very positive news. 👍


----------



## Odessa200

Good news. He is saying that he was busy with personal matters and was distracted because of this. Now the matter is solved and he will dedicate more time to the project. More news to come later


----------



## Ligavesh

Great news! Between this, Sadko and if I get Meranom's Compressor (I missed the forum project), I'll be ready to forgive Vostok for their sh***y white Neptun. Even though I'll have a hole in my pocket. If that project with the bullhead chrono turns to reality, too, it would be the cherry on top!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Ligavesh said:


> Great news! Between this, Sadko and if I get Meranom's Compressor (I missed the forum project), I'll be ready to forgive Vostok for their sh***y white Neptun. Even though I'll have a hole in my pocket. If that project with the bullhead chrono turns to reality, too, it would be the cherry on top!


what project with a bullhead chrono? asking for a friend.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> Good news. He is saying that he was busy with personal matters and was distracted because of this. Now the matter is solved and he will dedicate more time to the project. More news to come later


Hopefully us lowly participants here on WUS will hear from him personally with a status report.


----------



## Ligavesh

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> what project with a bullhead chrono? asking for a friend.











"Military Gamble" in bronze chrono from Russia


There is a group of fellows on the popular Russian watch site doing a project called Military Gamble. All guys involved in this project are famous among the watch world. I personally also participated in their last project called The little prince,,, the photo is attached.. If anyone would be...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## max888

Project news, problems with the acquisition of mechanisms:





__





Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Часы НВЧ ушастые - проект тех часов, которые мы хотим


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru


----------



## Rimmed762

For me, I don't think that is a problem. 

I will gladly contact Favinov. Usually he has SU mechanisms too and a decent QC.


----------



## Ligavesh

Should I send him my three 2415s (that were bought for 'modding') 😅


----------



## Rimmed762

If needed, it might be worth asking. He regulated mine pretty well.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> If needed, it might be worth asking. He regulated mine pretty well.


No, I meant to @oldfox


----------



## Rimmed762

Me and my understanding. 🤷😂


----------



## STARSTELLA

I'm happy to build my own... I've learned to keep extra movements in my box at all times!


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> I'm happy to build my own... I've learned to keep extra movements in my box at all times!


guys, lets not jump the gun. I know that some of you just want the parts but, imho, requests like this will pull the project in different directions.  Most people want a finished product. This is a young project and I would like to allow the Project Manager to work out though issues and move the project along (same as happened with every case).


----------



## Rimmed762

You are right.

I wouldn't mind a kit at all. I guess I can source SU movements quite easily and don't mind having RU movement either. Most likely it will be serviced prior to installation. I have to admit that I asked about kit from oldfox earlier.

But hey, I wouldn't mind finished watches either.


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> what project with a bullhead chrono? asking for a friend.


RU forum. Look under "Limited Editions".


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> guys, lets not jump the gun. I know that some of you just want the parts but, imho, requests like this will pull the project in different directions.  Most people want a finished product. This is a young project and I would like to allow the Project Manager to work out though issues and move the project along (same as happened with every case).


I don't think I'm jumping the gun here. He still hasn't reappeared in this group.. working through challenges is one thing.. keep those who have given you money informed as you work though challenges should be the minimum level of expected of a project manager.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> I don't think I'm jumping the gun here. He still hasn't reappeared in this group.. working through challenges is one thing.. keep those who have given you money informed as you work though challenges should be the minimum level of expected of a project manager.


I agree with you. I wish OldFox would make an appearance here and answer some questions. My comment was about us requesting parts (instead of complete watches),etc. Hopefully the manager will re-surfaces soon and will start actively moving the project alone. We needs to be patient as these projects take months and sometimes years. I am sure the issues will be sorted out with enough time.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I agree with you. I wish OldFox would make an appearance here and answer some questions. My comment was about us requesting parts (instead of complete watches),etc. Hopefully the manager will re-surfaces soon and will start actively moving the project alone. We needs to be patient as these projects take months and sometimes years. I am sure the issues will be sorted out with enough time.


I agree and I believe him to be a reputable member of the Russian watch community. He's left us a bit frustrated to say the least. He was asking for help with the project and his absence likely set the project back as a result of not responding to the new members interested in participating.


----------



## Rimmed762

There was a bit of frustration in watch.ru too. I have high hopes now that everything is proceeding.


----------



## Kotsov

Many a slip twixt cup and lip. 

Let's just enjoy the journey. Oldfox has a good reputation with delivery.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Waiting for Old Fox to reappear with updates....


----------



## jimzilla

STARSTELLA said:


> I agree and I believe him to be a reputable member of the Russian watch community. He's left us a bit frustrated to say the least. He was asking for help with the project and his absence likely set the project back as a result of not responding to the new members interested in participating.


That is exactly why I am not in yet, would any of you?


----------



## STARSTELLA

The vast majority of us are in. I’m disappointed at where things stand currently but I’m very confident we will all get our watches at some point.


----------



## jimzilla

I hope so as I would like to join the project.


----------



## STARSTELLA

There are many in your shoes. Old Fox asked that we help promote it and having done so, there were initially a number of guys wanting to join, that however might have passed since we are a fickle lot


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> There are many in your shoes. Old Fox asked that we help promote it and having done so, there were initially a number of guys wanting to join, that however might have passed since we are a fickle lot


personally I will not recommend to anyone to join at this time. Many asked but my recommendation is 'wait'. Given that I am thinking to pull out myself this is the best recommendation I can give. I want OldFox to be back and present. If his attention to the project will remain like this then we may not see watches even in 10 years. I understand all the personal issues that can happen and hence I am still waiting. Will probably wait for 3 more months and decide them. I am not expecting a watch in 3 months. I am expecting OldFox to post some tangable update like 'we bout 10 movements, we ordered a sample dial'. Something like this.


----------



## Fergfour

Agree with Odessa here. There's no way anyone should expect a watch in 3 months let alone this year. There is no point in the "where's old fox" or "any updates?" posts every few days. This will be a LONG slog folks, the project is quite unorganized right now. If you are interested, join watch.ru or check back here occasionally for updates. There are enough WUS members keeping tabs on it that you're guaranteed to know when some meaningful progress is made.


----------



## Ligavesh

I don't mind waiting another few months, projects like this can drag themselves out and I can easily entertain myself in the meantime with other watches... Besides, I don't think I have another option but to wait, as far as I remember I also payed F&F and I don't see how I could get that back...


----------



## STARSTELLA

I think that's true of many of us. It would be nice to hear an update. I personally ate the fees of the payments and sent them as goods and services, so I do have the window to dispute the PayPal however the window is coming to a close shortly.


----------



## Fergfour

STARSTELLA said:


> I think that's true of many of us. It would be nice to hear an update. I personally ate the fees of the payments and sent them as goods and services, so I do have the window to dispute the PayPal however the window is coming to a close shortly.


My prediction is the window will close before you hear anything of substance either way. If you want the $ back start the process , otherwise write it off and hope for the best.


----------



## STARSTELLA

My thoughts at the moment are... I've spent $175.00 (that's all I've sent thus far because I've been waiting for over 2 months for a couple answers to additional pieces and parts questions) on _stupider_ things with less chance of a "return on investment"...


----------



## Rimmed762

Timeframe for this project was pretty optimistic. They are like rubber bands, tend to stretch (a lot). I am fine with that.

I understood that they still keep negotiating with Vostok for movements and assembly. As far as I understand there is a project to relaunch NVCH-30 by third party. And they made a deal with Vostok that they won't produce anything that interferes with that. 

And that is why another project was shutdown by Vostok. This being more homage than reproduction it had green light at first. But later...

Well, negotiations apparently continue and, if I understand correctly, third party is OK with this project but now they have to assure Vostok about that. 

But this is my understanding of current phase. There are conversations about the kit. Some would prefer SU movements, some want new from factory, some think that even new ones from factory should be serviced prior use so it doesn't matter...

I hope that oldfox can sort out his personal issues and shed us some light.


----------



## Odessa200

News from OldFox. Here is Russian original and my translation

спода, добрый день!
Так как переигралось с заводом, то сейчас есть возможность оплатить полностью за прототип.
Скорее всего на этой неделе оплачу, если не подводных камней с оплатой.

Good day!
Because there is change in plans with the factory (Vostok), there is an opportunity to pay for the prototype model. Most likely I will pay for it this week unless there are some unforeseen differences with the payment.

——-

The prototype will include all parts except the movement. I think these are great news! This means that soon there will be a prototype in works and meanwhile OldFox will be looking at the source of the movements. I guess his initial plan was to use the raised money to secure the movements from Vostok but given they bailed out the money will be used to get the prototype going…


----------



## Rimmed762

Smart choice. Those are the unique parts. 

I hope that movements will be sourced straight from Vostok. But I can live with myself supplying and installing it.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I wonder if he has put 2 and 2 together that if he were more active here, that more people would join and more of us current folk would send more money?


----------



## STARSTELLA

Waiting for Old Fox be like......


----------



## STARSTELLA

Someone I have become acquainted with who has been a part of other Vostok related special projects has said there are rumors circulating that not only is there a potential problem with assembly by Vostok but there is an issue (related) with having the Boctok branding on the dial.

This could be true and this could be speculation...

I wish Oldfox would keep us in the loop rather than relying on 3rd party "he said, she said, ifs, ands and what ifs"for our updates....

I'll happily wait until the last chance for a completed watch, but a complete case set to represent some return on my investment would be satisfactory as well.


----------



## Fergfour

Bumping this thread every few days won't make oldfox move faster. Be assured that when there is some meaningful news from him it will be reported here. 
His last post was 11-12 days ago, but he's been logged into watchru more recently so he's still alive anyway.


----------



## Rimmed762

If Vostok won't supply movements because they have agreement with someone, then they most likely will not assemble a watch. If ...

There are talks about refurbishing SU-movements. Which would solve the movement issues. Unfortunately this won't solve the logo issue.

I don't mind if special issue is branded as запад, север or юг. Or named by some other rocket than Vostok. Not Buran for sure. 😁

I think and hope negotiations will go on and this will be solved sooner than later. I just think that in this scenario, plan B is needed.


----------



## Ligavesh

I don't even care if he puts a Chinese movement inside and assembles the whole thing in China, tbh (and there's no Vostok name on the watch). I have a good (although not so long lasting) experience with Chinese movements. I always saw this watch as an homage, not a re-issue.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Fergfour said:


> Bumping this thread every few days won't make oldfox move faster. Be assured that when there is some meaningful news from him it will be reported here.
> His last post was 11-12 days ago, but he's been logged into watchru more recently so he's still alive anyway.


Making light of the crap situation he has put all of us in was not intended to make him move faster. It was exactly that... if you choose not to find humor in it, then so be it, it wasn't for you anyway. The lack of follow up on his part in this group is clearly deliberate and unacceptable. There is no reason to defend him at this point.


----------



## Odessa200

We all know the projects take a very long time. This will not be an exemption. There will be issues like finding movements and Logos, etc. Also, the moment a forum project is formed some businessmen (who read this) say ‘I can make money! There are customers!’. This happened with Sadko, Compressor and now this project. We should be ready. When the other NVCh is announced, it will be probably more expensive than what we have here (cause it is done for profit). It is also, as far as I know, is not a close copy of the original but a more modern (means HUGE) watch.  of course some people would love it. Maybe even I will. Meanwhile I am still waiting for the OldFox but I am seriously considering exiting….


----------



## Fergfour

STARSTELLA said:


> Making light of the crap situation he has put all of us in was not intended to make him move faster. It was exactly that... if you choose not to find humor in it, then so be it, it wasn't for you anyway. The lack of follow up on his part in this group is clearly deliberate and unacceptable. There is no reason to defend him at this point.


You are right, I'm beyond making light of the crap situation. The problem is when I see the thread bumped, I think oh, maybe there's an update, but it's usually just wishing and hoping.
The last thing I'm doing is defending anyone. The fact that he's logging into watch.ru means he's capable of using a computer and typing a few sentences with an update.
Regardless, I continue to monitor watch.ru daily, but it's the same thing over there as it is here. People wishing and hoping he comes out of hiding to say something.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Fergfour said:


> The problem is when I see the thread bumped, I think oh, maybe there's an update, but there never is.
> The last thing I'm doing is defending anyone. The fact that he's logging into watch.ru means he's capable of using a computer and typing a few sentences with an update.


I agree. He has the money of many people here yet won't tell us what is the official status is. None of us have an actual choice but to wait and I'm sure he is well aware of that. I think I can speak for many when I say I don't care what the status is, but taking the time to put any update would be professional. He's proven he has the time&#8230; and how much time does it REALLY take?


----------



## Odessa200

Update from OldFox was posted on Russian forum today.

“
Господа, я может я немного перегибаю с тем, что напишу ниже, но это, наверняка снимет напряжённость некоторую, а некая отстранённость - для снятия драматизма момента (исключительно для меня):
Получилось так, как получилось, но я в середине весны развёлся, какое-то время держался, но вот летом догнало, поэтому был не в форме/прострации. 
Понимаю, что это сказалось на проекте, но, как я и говорил, с т.з. добросовестности в отношении денег - всё ок, ничего не растрачено.

Сейчас обсуждаем с Антоном каким способом оплатить создание прототипа и жду от него отмашки. Всем на письма/ЛС отвечу в ближайшее время.”

Brief summary is that he went via divorce and cound not focus on the project. Now he is back and is discussing the prototype manufacturing with the guy who will be making the watches. He will respond to all direct mails soon.

I would say we should lay off for while and let the prototype development happen.


----------



## oldfox

Good day to all!
Sorry for delay in answer to everyone who wrote me. I want to relieve the tension that occurred in the project: it happened as it happened, but I got divorced in the middle of spring, it was ok for a while, but in the summer it caught up, so I was not in shape / prostration.
I understand that this affected the project, but, as I said, in relation to money - everything is ok, nothing has been wasted (I’ve seen now some posts that says that it could be).

Now we order and pay for a prototype and equipment for the production of a rest of the watches.

I’ll answer to all in PM shortly.


----------



## STARSTELLA

oldfox said:


> Good day to all!
> Sorry for delay in answer to everyone who wrote me. I want to relieve the tension that occurred in the project: it happened as it happened, but I got divorced in the middle of spring, it was ok for a while, but in the summer it caught up, so I was not in shape / prostration.
> I understand that this affected the project, but, as I said, in relation to money - everything is ok, nothing has been wasted (I've seen now some posts that says that it could be).
> 
> Now we order and pay for a prototype and equipment for the production of a rest of the watches.
> 
> I'll answer to all in PM shortly.


Great news and I'm very sorry to have read of your situation at home. If most of the group is like in the USA, many of us have gone through divorce as well. Please keep us updated good or bad with developments in th e project as they occur.

Looking forward very much to seeing progress!


----------



## EBasil

OldFox, 
Thank you for the update, and you have my condolences regarding the divorce. I'm in the middle of one and I know how distracting and disrupting it can be. I'm sorry for that.
That being said, thank you also for your contacting me after my inquiry. I have sent you 1/2 down payment for watch number 49, in red.


----------



## Rimmed762

Nice to have you back OldFox.

Divorce must be one of the biggest sources when it comes to stress, burnout and even depression. I can admit that I was worried about this project when you suddenly went absent. I am glad that you are back.

On my behalf, take all the time you need to recover. But sometimes hobbies like this can help a lot too. Just don't let this stress you too much. I have waited for Sadko quite awhile. And our very quick Elektronika-project took a little longer than expected. But they were worth it. And so will be this too.


----------



## oldfox

Good afternoon, gentlemen!

For now - the first part for the prototype has been paid, I am waiting for the data for the additional payment for further prodution.


----------



## Rimmed762

How are things with logo proceeding?

If there is a problem with using Восток, I think that stylized Запад might work. V and Z have enough similarities stylewise.

Or use NVCH-30 instead of manufacturer on dial?


----------



## Odessa200

Update from the OldFox on russian forum: the person who will be doing the prototype is studying the drawings.

From me: lets sit tight and wait for the 1st prototype!!!


----------



## STARSTELLA

I'm a bit obsessive about my straps, I recently discovered COZY leather straps. All hand made and I've bought a few for my vintage/military type stuff and they're beautiful. I ordered this in 24mm for our NVCH Project. It doesn't say that its available in 24mm, but Luke (the owner) will make just about anything. He's building mine around Pam styled buckle so it will be easier to match it up with something once the watch is in hand. 

I really liked the way the strap's top and bottom halves are held in place with leather keepers rather than steel rings.. it makes it a little more slim. I've just about dropped my original NVCH30 a couple times when the watch has slid off the Zulu leather. Something to keep it in place is necessary for sure!



https://www.cozy.sg/collections/watch-straps/nat2-watch-strap



have a look around, its not cheap stuff but I've paid way more for straps and been disappointed. I just placed my 5th order with him.


----------



## Rimmed762

Odessa200 said:


> Update from the OldFox on russian forum: the person who will be doing the prototype is studying the drawings.
> 
> From me: lets sit tight and wait for the 1st prototype!!!


And if I am correct, the person is Anth and he knows what to do. And has a very good track record.

EDIT. And *if* I am correct...


----------



## Roman00000000000

could I participate at this project or is it closed?


----------



## STARSTELLA

Roman00000000000 said:


> could I participate at this project or is it closed?


I believe there are still spots available. please message old fox directly.


----------



## Roman00000000000

any new info?


----------



## Kotsov

Anyone know what is happening with this?


----------



## jimzilla

I think If I actually saw a prototype I would join the group.


----------



## STARSTELLA

jimzilla said:


> I think If I actually saw a prototype I would join the group.


I think that's normally the reason projects like this start... to fund the prototype and the watch itself. By the time the prototypes are in hand, all of the predetermined watches are spoken for.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Kotsov said:


> Anyone know what is happening with this?


someone asked about going the group in the Vostok FB group and he responded saying prototypes were process now.


----------



## Kotsov

STARSTELLA said:


> someone asked about going the group in the Vostok FB group and he responded saying prototypes were process now.



Ive messaged him from this forum.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Kotsov said:


> Ive messaged him from this forum.


I doubt there's been much change since last week....


----------



## Kotsov

STARSTELLA said:


> I doubt there's been much change since last week....


I know, but it was more for a general update that could be posted here.

It's the "assembled at the factory element" that worries me.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Kotsov said:


> I know, but it was more for a general update that could be posted here.
> 
> It's the "assembled at the factory element" that worries me.


With the lack of 24XX movements available, it might be worth the discussion of other options to conclude the project in reasonable time.


----------



## Odessa200

OldFox had posted an update to the russian forum. With this photo. Update, translated and abridged by me:

1st) Prototype is in works. No due date yet. 
2nd) He is looking where to buy movements. Some people expressed a desire to get a manual caliber. He is considering adding another variation of the watch with manual caliber but this will NOT make the watch thinner: people will get exactly same watch body but with manual caliber.


----------



## RFollia

oldfox said:


> Since the sign Восток on dial is "on the table" the factory must be involved, and it is interested to be involved also with a movement. So 2415 is much more prefferable.
> For pricve to be low - it's better to be one choice. For now discussion is about this three variants matt green, matt tobaco, matt black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590607
> 
> 
> Engravement of an Aurora battlecruiser - tentative. Since for now - if the cruiser metal is not used for 100 % - how it would be connected?
> 
> Since it's croundfunded project - yes, some pre-payment is required mostly for design and prototype preorder also as an demonstration of real intention to participate.


Good evening comrades,
One year later and still thinking about the project. I am doubting because I have the "official" re-issue as per the first renders, and I find it not very proportioned if we compare it to the real thing or to the one in the picture above.
I mean, the "official" reissue has a bezel way too broad for my taste. 
If the case dimensions (notably bezel) are as per this picture I would like to join.
Best regards to all you


----------



## RFollia

oldfox said:


> View attachment 15941692
> View attachment 15941693


If the case proportions are the same as this pic, please add me to the project. BEst regards


----------



## STARSTELLA

RFollia said:


> Good evening comrades,
> One year later and still thinking about the project. I am doubting because I have the "official" re-issue as per the first renders, and I find it not very proportioned if we compare it to the real thing or to the one in the picture above.
> I mean, the "official" reissue has a bezel way too broad for my taste.
> If the case dimensions (notably bezel) are as per this picture I would like to join.
> Best regards to all you


At this point, for me anyway, the money is spent. I want the best outcome from this and have full faith in the project, however it was completely unforeseen that the factory would not be able to willing to provide movement when the project began. If my understanding is clear, the Compressor project is also stalled as a result of this and one step further, Meranom is unable to get movements for some of their SE/LE pieces.

Using a 2824/SW200, Miyota or NH35 would be an easy choice, but not favorable until its the last option.


----------



## RFollia

STARSTELLA said:


> At this point, for me anyway, the money is spent. I want the best outcome from this and have full faith in the project, however it was completely unforeseen that the factory would not be able to willing to provide movement when the project began. If my understanding is clear, the Compressor project is also stalled as a result of this and one step further, Meranom is unable to get movements for some of their SE/LE pieces.
> 
> Using a 2824/SW200, Miyota or NH35 would be an easy choice, but not favorable until its the last option.


Well,no problem, I can wait as long as needed. Best regards


----------



## STARSTELLA

RFollia said:


> If the case proportions are the same as this pic, please add me to the project. BEst regards


you should message @oldfox directly if you would like to be part of the project. I don't think with everything he has going on and all of the groups this project is active within, he's going to have the time to sift through all the follow up posts for people saying "add me'...


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> you should message @oldfox directly if you would like to be part of the project. I don't think with everything he has going on and all of the groups this project is active within, he's going to have the time to sift through all the follow up posts for people saying "add me'...


I agree. Given how unresponsive oldfox these days I will not attempt to play a middleman as I did for Sadko project. Whoever want to get on the project: try to get OldFox attention. Personally every time I say ‘enough, I am leaving this project’ he reads my mind and make a post (like ge did yesterday on the russian forum). So for now I am sticking around against my better judgment.


----------



## Kotsov

Deleted


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I agree. Given how unresponsive oldfox these days I will not attempt to play a middleman as I did for Sadko project. Whoever want to get on the project: try to get OldFox attention. Personally every time I say ‘enough, I am leaving this project’ he reads my mind and make a post (like ge did yesterday on the russian forum). So for now I am sticking around against my better judgment.


I guess to me... its paid for... its very little money by todays standards...why bother leaving the project over what $250.00? I'm sure he's busy but his reputation proceeds him and if we can count on a monthly update, good, bad or nothing new, then we might as well just hang in there... because the only person who will be hurt when the watches deliver, will be the person who leaves the project early. Right?


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> I guess to me... its paid for... its very little money by todays standards...why bother leaving the project over what $250.00? I'm sure he's busy but his reputation proceeds him and if we can count on a monthly update, good, bad or nothing new, then we might as well just hang in there... because the only person who will be hurt when the watches deliver, will be the person who leaves the project early. Right?


all of this is right. I just do not know if I live long enough to see the results of the project. Lol. Projects that have a very active and involved leadership take significant amount of time. Right? But the biggest issue that we had many people asking to join (and hence provide needed funds) but all these requests stay unanswered and this even more will slow down the project. I hope the situation will change. I truly do.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> all of this is right. I just do not know if I live long enough to see the results of the project. Lol. Projects that have a very active and involved leadership take significant amount of time. Right? But the biggest issue that we had many people asking to join (and hence provide needed funds) but all these requests stay unanswered and this even more will slow down the project. I hope the situation will change. I truly do.


agreed 

Thats why I was thinking we revisit the idea of a different movement or the sale of a kit without a movement if we get to a point in the project that cases, dials and hands are all completed...when only the movement is an issue. After all... who among Vostok collectors DOESNT have a back up 24xx movement on the ready


----------



## STARSTELLA

Oldfox messaged me and let me know an update:

The prototype should be in hands before the new year. upon approval, production of the first serialized units will be delivered to him within 3-4 months.

Sounds like we will have new watches very soon


----------



## Rista

So is this going to be a Vostok, assembled by the factory? I thought they weren't doing projects anymore.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Rista said:


> So is this going to be a Vostok, assembled by the factory? I thought they weren't doing projects anymore.


Indeed. It will have all the branding to reflect this. I had heard that they were not doing projects like this any longer as well, but this was likely on the books before that decision was made. I believe the compressor project is of similar circumstances.


----------



## Kotsov

Rista said:


> So is this going to be a Vostok, assembled by the factory? I thought they weren't doing projects anymore.


This was my worry


----------



## Odessa200

No, it will not be assembled by the factory. That was the original plan but this part is changed as far as I understand.


----------



## oldfox

Hello!
Yes, factory is not going to assembly the watch.
For now I have 2 solutions:
1. To have a name as an forums watch.
2. Second to use Vostok transliteration that is not used by factory and is not covered byTM registration. As was on early amphibias.


----------



## hoja_roja

Wostok works for me


----------



## Odessa200

I think most people here would love to see Wostok or Vostok (in English) on the dial. But I am afraid this will not be acceptable on a Russian forum. 

I think the best way it to create a voting and see what majority pics across 2 main forums.


----------



## lorroberty

I vote for voting ! 😅


----------



## Roman00000000000

I think the name have to be written in cyrilic - BOCTOK.


----------



## oldfox

One option that can be used - to leave Восток, and at the bottom, where intended to be "made in Russia", to make "внутри" (it means "inside").
I.e. Vostok inside


----------



## Fergfour

I would not love to see "Wostok" myself.


----------



## oldfox

Is it better to make different thread with voting? Or I can make it in post here?


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Is it better to make different thread with voting? Or I can make it in post here?


Vote. It stops clutter and adds interest


----------



## oldfox

Kotsov said:


> Vote. It stops clutter and adds interest


I mean technically - I can make voting here or I need new thread?


----------



## oldfox

Ah, I can add choices at original poll. Make it soon


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> Ah, I can add choices at original poll. Make it soon


here we want to brainstorm the ideas. Let people say want they want to see. Then vote.

personally I would love to see
ВодолаЗ

















Оr the old ChChZ logo I was proposing on russian forum.








inspired by old chchz logo. Wavy lines instead of straight lines to represent waves.

If Vostok factory, against common sense, pushes projects like this away I see no reason to popularize them by adding Vostok on a dial (spelled in any language).


----------



## oldfox

Odessa200 said:


> old ChChZ logo


You mean that -









It's TM'ed mark by Vostok factory.


----------



## oldfox

We can use Дирские (Dirskie) also


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> You mean that -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's TM'ed mark by Vostok factory.


Similar but not exactly. And if we use НВЧ then for sure it is totally different


----------



## oldfox

Ah, like this - pics wasn't loaded. Good. I like it.

Still my favorites:

Wostok
Vostok inside


----------



## Kotsov

It's good that this is coming back to life again. For me it feels like the last of the old style projects, at least for the time being.

I've done a Mariomart and made sure I have one in each colour.

Could be the last decent project for a while.


----------



## STARSTELLA

oldfox said:


> Ah, like this - pics wasn't loaded. Good. I like it.
> 
> Still my favorites:
> 
> Wostok
> Vostok inside


is there still an option to to buy additional cases for the intention of building our own modded hybrid versions of the project? I think you told me at one time that your dial was a slightly different size, would it be too late in the game to make the case accommodate a standard diameter dial?


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> Ah, like this - pics wasn't loaded. Good. I like it.
> 
> Still my favorites:
> 
> Wostok
> Vostok inside


i would be fine with either


----------



## oldfox

Most on Russian forum are for just НВЧ-30 on dial. And redesign of back case - since we have НВЧ-30 there.


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> Most on Russian forum are for just НВЧ-30 on dial. And redesign of back case - since we have НВЧ-30 there.


perfect!


----------



## Roman00000000000

oldfox said:


> Most on Russian forum are for just НВЧ-30 on dial. And redesign of back case - since we have НВЧ-30 there.


very good


----------



## Roman00000000000

what is this: NVF-30 — ANTON YAITSKY (vostoksamara.ru) ? do you know it?


----------



## Fergfour

Roman00000000000 said:


> what is this: NVF-30 — ANTON YAITSKY (vostoksamara.ru) ? do you know it?


Anton is the man who will assemble them if I'm not mistaken. He probably hasn't updated the images in a while. As you can see from his website he has some experience.


----------



## oldfox

Roman00000000000 said:


> what is this: NVF-30 — ANTON YAITSKY (vostoksamara.ru) ? do you know it?


Yes - we work together on it, he proposed yo list it on his site to involve more people.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

oldfox said:


> Most on Russian forum are for just НВЧ-30 on dial. And redesign of back case - since we have НВЧ-30 there.


That works for me.


----------



## N I K O L A I

oldfox said:


> Most on Russian forum are for just НВЧ-30 on dial. And redesign of back case - since we have НВЧ-30 there.


I would personally be in favor of Wostok (to be historically correct).
I can also live with НВЧ-30. I would suggest that, if we go with НВЧ-30, we use the letter "B" as in the BOCTOK logo, i.e., something like that (see the picture).
I think that would be nice "nod" to the origins of НВЧ-30 watches.


----------



## oldfox

It would be usage of Boctok tm logo still

There is an Idea to return to Aurora idea.
And tou use part of Aurora battlecruser as small part of watch. It's posible to find some pieces of it - bronze parts and armor steel. 
It would be enough for some small parts in watch - piece on dial, or hands (or one hand - second hand, as a metaphor for running time), incertion in winding crown, etc.


----------



## oldfox

And can smbd give a hand and to tell about this project on Spanish watch forum?


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> And can smbd give a hand and to tell about this project on Spanish watch forum?


I can do it but can we wait to see if someone with a better knowledge of Spanish offers too.

Which won't be difficult tbh


----------



## N I K O L A I

oldfox said:


> It would be usage of Boctok tm logo still
> 
> There is an Idea to return to Aurora idea.
> And tou use part of Aurora battlecruser as small part of watch. It's posible to find some pieces of it - bronze parts and armor steel.
> It would be enough for some small parts in watch - piece on dial, or hands (or one hand - second hand, as a metaphor for running time), incertion in winding crown, etc.


Ok, I see, didn't realize it would still be using the BOCTOK tm, but, ok.
Aurora... while looks nice (e.g., on
Soviet coins), but probably has no connection to diving and no connection to NVCh-30... I hope people would still return to the "Wostok". That would be historically correct.


----------



## oldfox

Kotsov said:


> I can do it but can we wait to see if someone with a better knowledge of Spanish offers too.
> 
> Which won't be difficult tbh


The main problem is that when I'm entering answer to a registration question "Who is the the dad of my fathers brother" (grandpa) in spanish system returns ,e error, that it's entered in wrong format...


----------



## Fergfour

Tell me what you want to post and I'll do it.


----------



## oldfox

Meanwile in Russia: checking the movements for our watches:






All are +/- the same as at the pic










Worst one is - 9 sec/day


----------



## Odessa200

Very nice!!!


----------



## Fergfour

I posted Andrey’s project info on RE in the Russian forum. Hopefully the message translates well enough. Any RE members, if you see it, let me know if it seems okay.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I posted Andrey’s project info on RE in the Russian forum. Hopefully the message translates well enough. Any RE members, if you see it, let me know if it seems okay.


Could you post a link for the off chance that someone discovers it this way?


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Could you post a link for the off chance that someone discovers it this way?


If someone discovers it here wouldn’t they just follow the instructions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> If someone discovers it here wouldn’t they just follow the instructions in the first post of this thread?





Fergfour said:


> If someone discovers it here wouldn’t they just follow the instructions in the first post of this thread?


It was just for completeness really if someone came across it here but wanted to continue the conversation on RE.

And you asked for comments on your post here. A link would save searching.


----------



## Fergfour

The best thing one can do is join the watch.ru forum. That's where most of the discussion is and where Anton provides his updates. Already 12 or so posts today on the design/logo.


----------



## Kotsov

those long winter evenings...


----------



## Fergfour

Seems activity is picking up on watch.ru today regarding the project. It's really not difficult to join/use that forum and it's interesting to hear viewpoints from their side of the world. I use Chrome and it's all translated well enough. I can try to help if anyone's interested.


----------



## Roman00000000000

we have to wait nothing to do anymore.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Fergfour said:


> The best thing one can do is join the watch.ru forum. That's where most of the discussion is and where Anton provides his updates. Already 12 or so posts today on the design/logo.


A lot of seemingly strong opinions on the project over there now


----------



## Fergfour

STARSTELLA said:


> A lot of seemingly strong opinions on the project over there now


I don't get involved with some of that stuff, especially when it comes to the wording/language used on the watch. They don't need some American with very little knowledge of the language/hisory telling them what the engraving etc should be used lol.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Fergfour said:


> I don't get involved with some of that stuff, especially when it comes to the wording/language used on the watch. They don't need some American with very little knowledge of the language/hisory telling them what the engraving etc should be used lol.


Agreed. I'll be pretty content no matter what decision is made in terms of verbiage.  Although it seems like some members were druging up more questions as to decisions made on the caseback. I feel like that should be left alone since the only reason we are even discussing the dial is due to unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## EBasil

Which forum/thread on Watch.ru is this discussion in?


----------



## Fergfour

EBasil said:


> Which forum/thread on Watch.ru is this discussion in?


The link is in the first post in this thread.


----------



## EBasil

Found it, the thread on Watch.ru: Watch.ru English


----------



## RFollia

Requested to join project. Maybe we can wait until factory can assemble watch or use the "Wostok" name. After all, it has been used many times in the past, even by the same factory.
Best regards
(edited typo)


----------



## Kotsov

Do we know what trade names are actually Vostoks property? Find that and work backwards from there?

Something in cyrillic would be best for me.


----------



## N I K O L A I

Kotsov said:


> Do we know what trade names are actually Vostoks property? Find that and work backwards from there?
> 
> Something in cyrillic would be best for me.


Yes, they have been discussed on watch.ru forum. Briefly, pretty much all variations of Vostok/Wostok have been taken and not advisable to go forward with any of them. I believe, next step would be for @oldfox to collect all ideas for voting.


----------



## N I K O L A I

RFollia said:


> Requested to join project. Maybe we can wait until factory can assemblo watc or use the "Wostok" name. After all, it has been used many times in the past, even by the same factory.
> Best regards


That would be my preference, too, but that's not advisable to use from legal standpoint, as discussed in detail on watch.ru.


----------



## EBasil

I noted some discussion in the Russian Watch.ru about what seems to underlie all this drama with this watch, the Luna Dude, the Meranom watches competing with Vostok... there's been some kind of business rift between the factory and Meranom/Dmitry and it appears the factory decided to cancel any ongoing/future custom Vostok projects. The worst part is the cancellation of projects already begun/invested/funded -- seems like bad business but it's hard to tell from afar.


----------



## Fergfour

EBasil said:


> I noted some discussion in the Russian Watch.ru about what seems to underlie all this drama with this watch, the Luna Dude, the Meranom watches competing with Vostok... there's been some kind of business rift between the factory and Meranom/Dmitry and it appears the factory decided to cancel any ongoing/future custom Vostok projects. The worst part is the cancellation of projects already begun/invested/funded -- seems like bad business but it's hard to tell from afar.


This is true. This has been known for quite some time, at least a month or more. I know it was announced on the RE forum around the beginning of November when they were discussing their 5th project. It's an unfortunate time for us Vostok fans.


----------



## oldfox

Yes, the Vostok factory planted us a pig (Russian expression means "to make dirty trick" / "screwing over").
It's up to us to get upset, or move on with the project.
I preffer to move on. 

It turns out that, based on all the restrictions of the Copyright laws and bylaws, we have no options left to use the Восток in any acceptable way (I'm not taking into account options of setting up some offshore company named "Boctok" in Lathin letters or "Wostok"). Therefore, or vote, do not vote...
Buyalov showed the hopelessness of the situation.

Then the logical "НВЧ-30" is left, to be on the dial.

The back cover is more difficult, since there were a couple of good options. However, I must admit that with the date of 1971 as first date of NVCH appearance I have been fooled. Therefore, after working on the meanings and looking at where we started, I came to this:

We started with how this watch differs from it grandfather.
1.mechanism
2. size
3. sapphire
4. ratchet on bezel
5. all steel
6. and this is a limited edition, as in Russian - ограниченная серия

It makes sense to describe it on the back cover, since NVCh-30 is now on the dial.

Indicating that the watch uses ratchet bezel - it's a dubious achievement in modern times.
Size - it is already visible.
Sapphire is often pointed out. I choose it.
All steel - all steel sounds beautiful. But not in Russian. нерж. I didn't like at Samara watch. So no.
Mechanism is an important difference. And later amphibians had the inscription "self-winding". I choose it.
The ограниченная серия is logical to indicate, even in spite of the numbers are already there.

The three finalists look like this

ОГРАНИЧЕННАЯ СЕРИЯ
САПФИР
АВТОПОДЗАВОД


----------



## EBasil

OldFox, thank you for the work, and the dedication, you're giving to this project. I like what you've posted (even as I weep about the problems from Chistopol) and I support what you've just posted as your plan.


----------



## Kotsov

Let's have a piece of the Aurora in it to make it remarkable


----------



## oldfox

Actually, I got one couple days ago
Plaque from Aurora's bronze parts and my grandfathers Pobeda (I wrote about it couple years ago What is regular soviet watch "heirloom" in...).


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Actually, I got one couple days ago
> Plaque from Aurora's bronze parts and my grandfathers Pobeda (I wrote about it couple years ago What is regular soviet watch "heirloom" in...).
> 
> View attachment 16310587


I saw the plaque very nice.

Chapter ring out of bronze and use the name Aurora in cryllic


----------



## oldfox

movements for the project. Serviced and adjusted as +/- 10 sec/day max


----------



## Odessa200

Nice. How many do we have now?


----------



## EBasil

Twenty?! Twenty's not enough!
😁


----------



## Odessa200

EBasil said:


> Twenty?! Twenty's not enough!
> 😁



To buy more we need people to participate, give at least some money, etc. Right? 

So the process is moving. @oldfox is posting great updates. At this time the focus is to produce a prototype and hash down the small design details. Then I would imagine @oldfox will have enough paid participants to fund all the purchases and the production of all the watches.


----------



## Kotsov

Lovely. Is that mine second from left


----------



## oldfox

Now we have 30, 20 are ready, 10 are at service.


----------



## oldfox

Kotsov said:


> Lovely. Is that mine second from left


Actually, this watchmaker offered that for 4 bucks for movement he can make “passport” for each movement and you can choose one that you love.


----------



## oldfox

Guys! Since it was some misunderstanding on Russian forum, I want to be clear:
1. All movements are fully serviced. 
2. All movements are adjusted to good accuracy (I mean not more +/- 10 sec)
3. What I proposed - it’s in addition. 
4. Anton would bring additional individual cases for movements to be stored more properly.


----------



## N I K O L A I

oldfox said:


> Actually, this watchmaker offered that for 4 bucks for movement he can make “passport” for each movement and you can choose one that you love.


Adds nice personal touch to the project.


----------



## Kotsov

N I K O L A I said:


> Adds nice personal touch to the project.


It is. I'm in.


----------



## Rimmed762

Me too.


----------



## lorroberty

that's nice, count me in!


----------



## Ligavesh

Do we need to registeer separately for that?


----------



## oldfox

It would be done when we would collect at least half of watch movemets and if majority would support this idea. 
I would add some extra bucks at final payment.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

oldfox said:


> It would be done when we would collect at least half of watch movemets and if majority would support this idea.
> I would add some extra bucks at final payment.


Count me in!


----------



## EBasil

I don't understand the benefit of the "passport idea", but I am enthused to see progress with movements/mechanisms!


----------



## tokareva

I've looked everywhere but can't find a new updated rendering or whatever it's called. I understand that Vostok is no longer available for the dial? What's replacing it? Where is the picture of the finished product? 😵

This is what I wanted but will consider what is available if I can see it. 🧐🙄

I apologize in advance if I've missed the updated rendering.😒


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I've looked everywhere but can't find a new updated rendering or whatever it's called. I understand that Vostok is no longer available for the dial? What's replacing it? Where is the picture of the finished product? 😵
> 
> This is what I wanted but will consider what is available if I can see it.🙄
> 
> I apologize in advance if I've missed the updated rendering.
> 
> View attachment 16328150


The new writing is still up for debate, there's no final decision yet, so no rendering. Most likely "НВЧ-30" would stand insfead of "Vostok", check a few posts up (page 24).


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> The new writing is still up for debate, there's no final decision yet, so no rendering. Most likely "НВЧ-30" would stand insfead of "Vostok", check a few posts up (page 24).


Some talk of a vote for a name the last time I looked.


----------



## oldfox

I decided to use НВЧ-30 at the prototype as it had biggest support. Desperate to see the prototype - we have still work with the factory on drawings.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox

I think that it would be appropriate to add "Сделано в России" to the left and right from "6"


----------



## N I K O L A I

oldfox said:


> I think that it would be appropriate to add "Сделано в России" to the left and right from "6"
> 
> 
> View attachment 16330383


That's all good, НВЧ-30 is great, but I hope some consideration will be made to ensure that we don't have 3 different font types on the dial. Just take a look at number '3'. We have it 4 times on the dial and each time we have a different font... let's stick to 1, or 2, at most. Please do take that into account. Thanks 👍!


----------



## Rimmed762

oldfox said:


> I think that it would be appropriate to add "Сделано в России" to the left and right from "6"
> 
> 
> View attachment 16330383


Good idea. As long as minute markers stay, I am happy.


----------



## N I K O L A I

Some very catchy + interesting advertising strategy on eBay, @oldfox . Bravo! I was super-scared at first and thought someone has stolen our prototype pictures, but figured out that was just to attract attention to the project. Cool. Keep the ball rolling!


----------



## oldfox

Gentlemen, ward fellows, let's do it like this:
If there is a desire to correct something in terms of fonts, then most likely, after receiving the prototype, this opportunity will be available.

Since there are a lot of people (almost 150 people already), and their tastes are different, in any case it will be a synthesis / compromise, so the conditions are as follows:
1. No ultimatums.
2. We present our proposals in a constructive manner. What does it mean:

without negative comments on other people's ideas.
if you comment others ideas, proper way is "I think that it can de done better, and here's how: ...".
we present our proposals succinctly, ideally if there are examples of other designs.
3. We have 2 weeks for this activity, starting from this day (I already have 09.01 now). So the 23th of January is the last day.

Second part: why it was done like this:
1. On the dial, the inscription "НВЧ-30" is made in a font similar as much as possible to the inscription "Восток"








2. "Сделано в России" will not instead of second / minute markers.

3. The inscriptions on the back cover are made in the font as close as possible to the original.

4. On the bezel, the fonts are also close to the original - a slight difference is that 3 have straightened ends (they are rounded at the original) and 5 have not such a short top stick.

The original also has all the numbers "3" (three - bezel, lid, dial) made in different fonts.


----------



## oldfox

Now comments on Russian forum are the following:


1. MADE IN RUSSIA not touching minutes / seconds markings - accepted.
2. Rounded marks and edges of numbers or both without rounding.
3. Optional dial with more wide numbers - close to PAM.


----------



## Arizone

I am not a member, though I am interested as we begin to see more. If I may, I drew a more similar logo.


----------



## oldfox

I would say - it's awesome!


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox




----------



## Odessa200

I would pick 1 or 2 but it is hard to visualize it w/o the Watch


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox

Arizone said:


> I am not a member, though I am interested as we begin to see more. If I may, I drew a more similar logo.
> 
> View attachment 16354699


In what program did you draw it?


----------



## Arizone

oldfox said:


> In what program did you draw it?


Adobe Illustrator


----------



## oldfox

Arizone said:


> Adobe Illustrator


I'm pro at Paint, it's not enough :^)


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox

del


----------



## oldfox

Arizone said:


> Adobe Illustrator


Please, give a hand and make smth close to this - i.e. the "30" also inclined as "НВЧ" is


----------



## N I K O L A I

Arizone said:


> I am not a member, though I am interested as we begin to see more. If I may, I drew a more similar logo.
> 
> View attachment 16354699


I love this suggestion by @Arizone and vote for that. This 3 "with a roof" is so terrific, so novel and yet so reminiscent of the "k" in BOCTOK and this "0" such a nice combo, full of vintage vibes. I wouldn't try to change that (sorry, @oldfox , nice tries, though) just copy and paste. Makes me want to dance.


----------



## N I K O L A I

oldfox said:


> Please, give a hand and make smth close to this - i.e. the "30" also inclined as "НВЧ" is
> 
> View attachment 16357227


Andrei, please, do not change the "3 with a roof" suggested by @Arizone. That 3 is awesome and who cares if the font is different from the rest, this is italicized, like and old BOCTOK logo, let's keep that "3 with a roof", that's such a brilliant idea. Otherwise, if we keep trying to "perfect that", this reminds me of a certain episode from Soviet show "Eralash" (link below), where a boy found a 1-ruble bill and would iron it to make it nice and crisp and that bill would magically increase in denominations up to the highest possible (100 rubles), after which turned back to 1 ruble and would stay unchanged. What I am trying to say is that one can perfect things to a certain extent, but the extent to which our "Nvch-30" has been perfected is probably top-notch right now, I think there is no need to try and improve it further in the case of "Nvch-30".

Ералаш №85 "Заройте ваши денежки" - YouTube


----------



## EBasil

I confess to having some trouble following exactly what's happening. But, I can say this: that logo with the tall H and the three with a "roof" that doesn't extend over the tall H, is fantastic! Beautiful, inspired.


----------



## Ligavesh

this


----------



## jimzilla

I am thinking of joining the group. What is the current price and payment method? 
Wasn't there some sort of snafu with the payments? please enlighten jimzilla, thanks.


----------



## N I K O L A I

jimzilla said:


> I am thinking of joining the group. What is the current price and payment method?
> Wasn't there some sort of snafu with the payments? please enlighten jimzilla, thanks.


As far as I know, new members are welcome! There are several options to pay, the price has not changed (see the earliest posts). One has to fill out the form with their details. Check earliest posts or contact @oldfox directly.


----------



## jimzilla

Will do NIKOLAI thank you for the info sir.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> this


Yes, I also like it.

For the logo it's also nice proposal of this one. 










And to add this one to the backcase


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Yes, I also like it.
> 
> For the logo it's also nice proposal of this one.
> View attachment 16359446
> 
> 
> 
> And to add this one to the backcase
> View attachment 16359448


Haha, I actually wanted to say 'yes, but add the other logo on the caseback' before I scrolled down to read the second part of your comment


----------



## oldfox

Bigger version and 2 variants of the logo. I prefer one that is less common with B of Vostok logo.


----------



## Chascomm

oldfox said:


> I prefer one that is less common with B of Vostok logo.


I think that is wise, and more respectful of Vostok.


----------



## Arizone

oldfox said:


> Please, give a hand and make smth close to this - i.e. the "30" also inclined as "НВЧ" is
> 
> View attachment 16357227


----------



## N I K O L A I

Chascomm said:


> I think that is wise, and more respectful of Vostok.


...and friendlier to the eyes, more aesthetically pleasing; being closed from the top makes it in better harmony with the bezel and case outline.


----------



## Rimmed762

I am happy that every suggestion pleases my eyes. 

Usually, I comment "not that, stick with previous". From proposals there are no turn-offs. 

Well done, all of you.


----------



## jimzilla

what size strap does it take.


----------



## jimzilla

Nobody knows what the strap width is?
I am guessing 22MM I would like to know for sure so I can purchase an open ended strap ..... anyone?


----------



## Utva_56

It is 29 mm o/s lugs.
Assume dia. 3 mm wire, 23 mm i/s.


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks so much Utva_56 It Is much appreciated sir. best regards, James.


----------



## oldfox

jimzilla said:


> Nobody knows what the strap width is?
> I am guessing 22MM I would like to know for sure so I can purchase an open ended strap ..... anyone?


this is full scale model. It goes ok with 22 and 24 mm strap

This is 22 mm nato

























It's 24 mm nato


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you oldfox, best regards, James.


----------



## Kotsov

Now I'm giddy.


----------



## jimzilla

I wonder if the plastic prototype case is for sale?
It would be nice to keep my daily meds in


----------



## oldfox

It's solid plastic. There is no space inside.


----------



## Rimmed762

oldfox said:


> It's solid plastic. There is no space inside.


I smell a possibility for marketing... 😁

Drawings and 3D-printer. And voila. NVCH-30 pill holder. Only 39,99. 😂


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I wonder if the plastic prototype case is for sale?
> It would be nice to keep my daily meds in


How big is the pill


----------



## jimzilla

How much for the plastic prototype? I would maybe like to mod it......


----------



## oldfox

jimzilla said:


> How much for the plastic prototype? I would maybe like to mod it......


As I receive prototype I would send it you for postage fees only :^)


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you oldfox for offering to me sir but I was only kidding, best regards.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Thank you oldfox for offering to me sir but I was only kidding, best regards.


Kidding in that he wants it for his daily suppository.


----------



## oldfox

Design for now


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Design for now
> View attachment 16381278


Meh, I'd still prefer that that discussed НВЧ-30 would be written on the back, maybe discreet, maybe small, on the side, or very shallow - like a subtle nod to the original.


----------



## jimzilla

The case back looks a little plain to me, I agree with Ligavesh it needs НВЧ-30 or some sort of logo.


----------



## Odessa200

I like it!


----------



## Arizone

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, I'd still prefer that that discussed НВЧ-30 would be written on the back, maybe discreet, maybe small, on the side, or very shallow - like a subtle nod to the original.


Seems appropriate given one of the original caseback designs. The original tin box could also be inspiration.


----------



## Kotsov

The tin box design looks great.

Why do we need so much text on the back of a watch? It's like having the number of pips written inside an apple.


----------



## Ligavesh

One thing that hasn't been mentioned and maybe it's worth discussing - I'm of two minds about it tbh - lume on the bezel at '12' like on new Meranom bezels or no lume, all black like on the original? Keeping it like the original has it's charm, but a lume pip would add functionality...


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned and maybe it's worth discussing - I'm of two minds about it tbh - lume on the bezel at '12' like on new Meranom bezels or no lume, all black like on the original? Keeping it like the original has it's charm, but a lume pip would add functionality...
> 
> View attachment 16382745


Please NO lume pip. It falls off way to quickly.


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> Kidding in that he wants it for his daily suppository.


Im not that old yet


----------



## jimzilla

Arizone said:


> Seems appropriate given one of the original caseback designs. The original tin box could also be inspiration.
> View attachment 16382363
> View attachment 16382368


I am with Arizone and Kotsov, I like the stainless box cover, it may be nice to have something like this on the back of the case back?


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I am with Arizone and Kotsov, I like the stainless box cover, it may be nice to have something like this on the back of the case back?


It has it. What I call "all the wrong parts in the right order"

It would be a shame to lose it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Please NO lume pip. It falls off way to quickly.


I meant something like this, not quite a lume pip:










Though maybe these fall off, too, dunno.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, I'd still prefer that that discussed НВЧ-30 would be written on the back, maybe discreet, maybe small, on the side, or very shallow - like a subtle nod to the original.


There is discussion about it at the russian forum - is it required.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> I meant something like this, not quite a lume pip.


Yes, it's wise, how do others think?


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> Yes, it's wise, how do others think?


I would be good with a lume pip.


----------



## Rimmed762

If lume is applied, it is easy to paint it black.

Easier to black it out than lume a black one.


----------



## jimzilla

Rimmed762 said:


> If lume is applied, it is easy to paint it black.
> 
> Easier to black it out than lume a black one.


I think it would not be hard to blacken the lume pip.


----------



## jimzilla

So are we still talking about the design of the case back or has it been decided on?


----------



## oldfox

Yes, it thinking about two of it. 




















Dark part is like this depression as at original caseback were "amphibia" is written.


----------



## oldfox

And to add 2415 at the backcase.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## jimzilla

I like this one


----------



## starjay

oldfox said:


> View attachment 16388429


Italic


----------



## oldfox

Also thinking about crown - what logo to use:

НВЧ logo as on the dial
Anton Yaitsky logo


----------



## starjay

НВЧ for me.


----------



## oldfox

And dial/backcase

Arizona's logo is awesome to me, it's got less votes and more people thinks that it's too dissonance in font with other signs.

Since '31 jewels" is not necessary ae it would be 2415 on the back - it better to sign "300 метров". Fonts are not final, only as example where would be located the sign.


300 метров would be also as "sandwich",
"made in Russia" - pad printing.


----------



## EBasil

НВЧ crown looks very good.


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> And dial/backcase
> 
> Arizona's logo is awesome to me, it's got less votes and more people thinks that it's too dissonance in font with other signs.
> 
> Since '31 jewels" is not necessary ae it would be 2415 on the back - it better to sign "300 метров". Fonts are not final, only as example where would be located the sign.
> 
> 
> 300 метров would be also as "sandwich",
> "made in Russia" - pad printing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16404566
> 
> View attachment 16404567


Looks good to me oldfox.


oldfox said:


> Also thinking about crown - what logo to use:
> 
> НВЧ logo as on the dial
> Anton Yaitsky logo
> 
> View attachment 16404504
> 
> View attachment 16404502


I like the one with HB4


----------



## oldfox

Still discussing about the dial. Different opinions, some think that better to stick to the jewels indication sign, some that better to indicate only one feature. 
For me - best is indication of 300 meters.

Fast rendering.




























I like it more on the left - 300 meters, then 300 meters plus automatic winding, and I don't like it in the middle - 30 meters and 31 stones.
And - three in a row


----------



## Kotsov

I prefer the middle one tbh


----------



## jimzilla

I like this one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

oldfox said:


> Still discussing about the dial. Different opinions, some think that better to stick to the jewels indication sign, some that better to indicate only one feature.
> For me - best is indication of 300 meters.
> 
> Fast rendering.
> 
> View attachment 16406153
> 
> 
> View attachment 16406154
> 
> 
> View attachment 16406155
> 
> 
> I like it more on the left - 300 meters, then 300 meters plus automatic winding, and I don't like it in the middle - 30 meters and 31 stones.
> And - three in a row
> 
> View attachment 16406156


I can't imagine we'll all agree but I'll help by saying I would be happy with any of the three!


----------



## oldfox

And continuing with АТМОСФЕР (bar). I like the Ф in this word. Something round and resembles the diving helmet. And harmonized with Ф-arrows.


----------



## jimzilla

I like these two.


----------



## oldfox

And more


----------



## jimzilla

This one is pleasant as well, but I would rather have the text in Russian.


----------



## oldfox

Hm, I made it shortening the Russian word. So I didn't have a thought that it would be considered as English :^)


----------



## jimzilla

These two renderings to me have more of a authentic Russian flavor old fox.


----------



## EBasil

I think the two that Jimzilla has reposted are the best versions.


----------



## oldfox

After discussion we checking such design - smaller "made in Russia" and "30..." a little bit lower


----------



## oldfox

And I hope you would find this interesting

Video not uploaded properly. See next post.


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> And I hope you would find this interesting


oldfox what's up with the Video? It does not work.


----------



## oldfox

Yes, some issues of uploading. I reloaded it


----------



## oldfox

Smaller "30..."


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> Yes, some issues of uploading. I reloaded it


Time grapher should be set on 42 not 52 for 2415 Movement?
but is still nice video.


----------



## oldfox

AFAIK all soviet / Russian movements are at 52. Is there other data?


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> AFAIK all soviet / Russian movements are at 52. Is there other data?


absolutely: 42 degrees. 
there is actually no soviet movements for 52. Poljot is 51 but this is a hight as it goes. 
This vostok is 42.


----------



## bricem13

Are registrations still open on that one? How to?

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

bricem13 said:


> Are registrations still open on that one? How to?
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


very open. Lost of spots. Check out the 1st page on this topic


----------



## jimzilla

bricem13 said:


> Are registrations still open on that one? How to?
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


Yes Comrade click on member list sir. Please see below. Check for a number of a watch that is not taken 
then contact oldfox and............... welcome to the project

Here is the link........ NVCH project Member list.


----------



## bricem13

Thy will contact him

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalman

Love how this is turning out. What a superlative job! I am seriously thinking if jumping in. (I just need to convince my better half I really, really, really need this one and that it will absolutely be the last one for the foreseeable future) 

Is the sapphire crystal AR coated? If so, is it underneath? I have a dirty dozen clone with a boxed sapphire. It claims to have AR coating (I am doubtful) and the glare is very noticeable.


----------



## jimzilla

Mechanicalman said:


> Love how this is turning out. What a superlative job! I am seriously thinking if jumping in. (I just need to convince my better half I really, really, really need this one and that it will absolutely be the last one for the foreseeable future)
> 
> Is the sapphire crystal AR coated? If so, is it underneath? I have a dirty dozen clone with a boxed sapphire. It claims to have AR coating (I am doubtful) and the glare is very noticeable.


If convincing your better half doesn't work then try resorting to bribery. 
I am sure she would like to get a piece of jewelry for the same price as the watch? 
What woman can refuse that? .......


----------



## Mechanicalman

I like how you think, Jimzilla!


----------



## jimzilla

Mechanicalman said:


> I like how you think, Jimzilla!


How do you think I got so many watches!....


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> Yes, some issues of uploading. I reloaded it


Besides the timegrapher setting being off I also noticed the movements are being regulated outside of the cases.
That will more than likely cause inaccuracies as well. JMO.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> If convincing your better half doesn't work then try resorting to bribery.
> I am sure she would like to get a piece of jewelry for the same price as the watch?
> What woman can refuse that? .......


But that doubles the cost


----------



## jimzilla

Yes but he will get the watch, you can always promise her a diamond and get cubic zirconia instead
And then have more money for watches. Sometimes you have to be creative.


----------



## oldfox

jimzilla said:


> Besides the timegrapher setting being off I also noticed the movements are being regulated outside of the cases.


It would be retested after assembly


----------



## oldfox

Odessa200 said:


> absolutely: 42 degrees.
> there is actually no soviet movements for 52. Poljot is 51 but this is a hight as it goes.
> This vostok is 42.


Ok, Thank you for update. I was told that most of watches, including soviet, are 52, and make at timegrapher 52 - it would work. Thank you for update. I would know now.



Mechanicalman said:


> Is the sapphire crystal AR coated? If so, is it underneath? I have a dirty dozen clone with a boxed sapphire. It claims to have AR coating (I am doubtful) and the glare is very noticeable.


Yes, underneath AR. We shall se after receiving the prototype - how it is look like.


----------



## oldfox

Mechanicalman said:


> Love how this is turning out. What a superlative job! I am seriously thinking if jumping in. (I just need to convince my better half I really, really, really need this one and that it will absolutely be the last one for the foreseeable future)


I've sold once watch on eBay: 100 pounds the watch and 100 pounds postage. Since guy offered to wife not to buy watches that cost more than 100 pounds...


----------



## Mechanicalman

Also a great idea, Oldfox! 

People at work ask me, "How many watches do you have?" My answer, "Depends on who's asking. If you're asking, 28, if my wife's asking, 8."


----------



## oldfox

We all afraid, that after we shall pass away, our wives would sell watches at the price we have told her we bought it.


----------



## oldfox

Regarding the idea of lume on bezel
It looks like this marks are absent on bezel


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Regarding the idea of lume on bezel
> It looks like this marks are absent on bezel


What marks do you mean are missing, I don't understand? By the way, that's the bezel from my example.


----------



## jimzilla

oldfox said:


> Regarding the idea of lume on bezel
> It looks like this marks are absent on bezel


I see your point oldfox, they have a new lume out that is black looking in color but it is luminous.
The drawback is it is not very bright.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> What marks do you mean are missing, I don't understand? By the way, that's the bezel from my example.


Like you don't see black. So like it's absent.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Like you don't see black. So like it's absent.


You can make it with black outliers if possible, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## OCSleeper

jimzilla said:


> If convincing your better half doesn't work then try resorting to bribery.
> I am sure she would like to get a piece of jewelry for the same price as the watch?
> What woman can refuse that? .......


Trips/Vacations are the easiest and best form of bribery. Not only is the better half going to agree immediately but you get to also enjoy it. As for me I have no problem sending the wife off without me. Gives me time to admire my collection and even work on them too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

OCSleeper said:


> Trips/Vacations are the easiest and best form of bribery. Not only is the better half going to agree immediately but you get to also enjoy it. As for me I have no problem sending the wife off without me. Gives me time to admire my collection and even work on them too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> You can make it with black outliers if possible, I wouldn't mind.


Black (or dark gray) lume exists, but it's really not bright.


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Black (or dark gray) lume exists, but it's really not bright.


No, I meant black borders and normal lume inside.


----------



## oldfox

Ligavesh said:


> No, I meant black borders and normal lume inside.


Like this?


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 16436478


yeah, but with thinner black from all sides of the lume


----------



## oldfox

This?


----------



## Ligavesh

oldfox said:


> This?
> View attachment 16437143


exactly, that's what I meant


----------



## jimzilla

Due to recent events how has it effected the current status of this project oldfox?


----------



## Fergfour

Is anything Russian even involved with this project? I thought in the first few posts it was mentioned it'd be made in China, unless Anton Y. is involved with assembly?

This is the latest from watch.ru, doesn't really provide any concrete answers:

Well, gentlemen, a significant change in the situation in the world has occurred since the post of 22.02.
Nevertheless, colleagues, even from abroad, do not sign up for their project, and even want to sign up.
The course is now unpleasant, apparently, we will have to wait until it settles down. Plus, we will cover foreign currency payments at the expense of participants from abroad in order to keep the price down.
Perhaps the project will slow down a little, but not critical.


----------



## jimzilla

Fergfour said:


> Is anything Russian even involved with this project? I thought in the first few posts it was mentioned it'd be made in China, unless Anton Y. is involved with assembly?
> 
> This is the latest from watch.ru, doesn't really provide any concrete answers:
> 
> Well, gentlemen, a significant change in the situation in the world has occurred since the post of 22.02.
> Nevertheless, colleagues, even from abroad, do not sign up for their project, and even want to sign up.
> The course is now unpleasant, apparently, we will have to wait until it settles down. Plus, we will cover foreign currency payments at the expense of participants from abroad in order to keep the price down.
> Perhaps the project will slow down a little, but not critical.


Thanks for the input Fergfour, best regards, James.


----------



## oldfox

Fergfour said:


> Is anything Russian even involved with this project? I thought in the first few posts it was mentioned it'd be made in China, unless Anton Y. is involved with assembly?
> 
> This is the latest from watch.ru, doesn't really provide any concrete answers:
> 
> Well, gentlemen, a significant change in the situation in the world has occurred since the post of 22.02.
> Nevertheless, colleagues, even from abroad, do not sign up for their project, and even want to sign up.
> The course is now unpleasant, apparently, we will have to wait until it settles down. Plus, we will cover foreign currency payments at the expense of participants from abroad in order to keep the price down.
> Perhaps the project will slow down a little, but not critical.


Oh, thank you for this!
I just opened to update


Well, gentlemen, the situation in the world has changed significantly since my last post.

Nevertheless, colleagues even from abroad do not sign out from the project, and even want to sign up.

The exchange rate now unpleasant, apparently, we will have to wait until it settles down. Plus, we will cover foreign currency payments at the expense of participants from abroad in order to keep the price for all participants .

Perhaps the project will slow down a little, but not critical.


----------



## EBasil

Military violence is terrible, and the situation in Ukraine is clearly wrong: when diplomacy slows, the moral answer is not war.

The situation is clearly outside the control of anyone related to this great watch project, and so we are all equally beholden to the decisions of politicians. It's nobody's fault (well, nobody HERE) and so we will have to wait. It is what it is. I will wait, with hope and and much patience as I can muster.

I know this: there are people in Russia and Ukraine with REAL things to be concerned and upset about. Our bourgeois trinkets are precisely that.


----------



## Fergfour

EBasil said:


> Military violence is terrible, and the situation in Ukraine is clearly wrong: when diplomacy slows, the moral answer is not war.
> The situation is clearly outside the control of anyone related to this great watch project, and so we are all equally beholden to the decisions of politicians. It's nobody's fault (well, nobody HERE) and so we will have to wait. It is what it is. I will wait, with hope and and much patience as I can muster.
> I know this: there are people in Russia and Ukraine with REAL things to be concerned and upset about. Our bourgeois trinkets are precisely that.


Huh? Again, this watch isn't being manufactured by a Russian company so I don't think this project would be affected in the same way as a project involving Vostok for example.
OldFox, please can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think we're waiting on China more than anything? It's possible an individual in Russia will be involved in assembling the watches, but I don't see an issue in him receiving all the components in the mail from China. The only potential issue I see is shipping the completed watches to the end customer. But that wouldn't be for months and months anyway.


----------



## oldfox

Yes, it would be assembled here, in Russia, and cases/dials are from China. 
Only issue can be with delivery - and not yes/no issue, but time - since only air connection is stopped - trains, shipping (literally - by sea) is open - it's just taking more time but possible.


----------



## oldfox

I got notification from one of the biggest privet delivery services in Russia, that they still deliver out and in from Russia to USA. So it's doable.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I do not know how it is doable. The only way out of Russia is through Turkey or Finland. But I do not know how postal communications work with sanctions. FedEx does not work and Maersk does not work.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I was told that as of now DHL is still exporting from Russia.... as of now anyway.


----------



## Odessa200

How about we build watch 1st and then worry about shipping. My guess we are a year away or more from the shipping. If I am wrong, prove it by giving a specific deadline on when the watch will be ready.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> How about we build watch 1st and then worry about shipping. My guess we are a year away or more from the shipping. If I am wrong, prove it by giving a specific deadline on when the watch will be ready.


Oldfox has been pretty forthcoming on the updates in the various FB groups. I don't see it being a year.


----------



## jimzilla

Odessa200 said:


> How about we build watch 1st and then worry about shipping. My guess we are a year away or more from the shipping. If I am wrong, prove it by giving a specific deadline on when the watch will be ready.


We will have our watches between March 14 - 22 ........... 





__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




go.skimresources.com


----------



## Uros TSI

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not know how it is doable. The only way out of Russia is through Turkey or Finland. But I do not know how postal communications work with sanctions. FedEx does not work and Maersk does not work.


Serbia also did not impose sanctions to Russia, and has a mutual agreement in preferential trading regime.


----------



## STARSTELLA

I don't know the full scope of digital restraints for those in Russia. I know a few citizens are using a VPN to participate in social media, etc, outside of Russia. Has anyone heard any updates to the build status? I was told recently that both DHL and Russian post are still getting packages out of Russia but getting any money in is impossible. I think most of us are paid in full, right?

.... or is this just money down the drain?


----------



## hoja_roja

STARSTELLA said:


> I don't know the full scope of digital restraints for those in Russia. I know a few citizens are using a VPN to participate in social media, etc, outside of Russia. Has anyone heard any updates to the build status? I was told recently that both DHL and Russian post are still getting packages out of Russia but getting any money in is impossible. I think most of us are paid in full, right?
> 
> .... or is this just money down the drain?


 In the same boat with 3 watches paid😒


----------



## Odessa200

If anyone wants to buy my spot (fully paid) let me know. Decided not to wait any more and given you may have issues paying now let me know…


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> If anyone wants to buy my spot (fully paid) let me know. Decided not to wait any more and given you may have issues paying now let me know…


I think previously you had seen posts in the actual Russian groups from Andrey with updates. Knowing that without a VPN its been tough for most Russians to communicate with those outside of Russia, have you seen any updates?

I honestly forget what had been made and what had not. lol


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> I think previously you had seen posts in the actual Russian groups from Andrey with updates. Knowing that without a VPN its been tough for most Russians to communicate with those outside of Russia, have you seen any updates?
> 
> I honestly forget what had been made and what had not. lol


There are some updates and activate discussions almost daily. The project manager is back is active on Russian forum. At the moment he (and everyone else) is waiting on the prototype watch that is being produced. He acknowledges that there are difficulties with collecting money from abroad but this does not create issues now. Aside from that there is no concrete dates or hard roadblocks. Project is slowly advances as most forum projects.


----------



## Kotsov

I'm still giddy...


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I'm still giddy...


I am kind of giddy. If no one takes my spot I would happily receive the watch when it comes. I am sure the interest for this remake will spark as soon as the prototype watch is competed.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I am kind of giddy. If no one takes my spot I would happily receive the watch when it comes. I am sure the interest for this remake will spark as soon as the prototype watch is competed.


Has Andrey posted any updated pics on the Russian groups you can share with those of us out of touch in the west?


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> Has Andrey posted any updated pics on the Russian groups you can share with those of us out of touch in the west?


just this one photo of the dial work was shared a few days back. How the 2nd dial relates to this project is not clear (maybe not related).


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> I'm still giddy...


I am with Kotsov, I am feeling giddy as well!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> I'm still giddy...





jimzilla said:


> I am with Kotsov, I am feeling giddy as well!


I think you two need to lay off sniffing hair remover...


----------



## jimzilla

Actually AardnoldArrdvark I blame my decline in brain cell loss to those peanut butter and radium sandwich's I am always eating, on the upside I do not need a night light when going to the bathroom at night as there is a warm glow in the bowl .... 
As for Kotsov he has been using the hair remover practically his whole life, his parents used to put it in his baby formula as he comes from a long blood line of wrist shot models so his parents were grooming him from a young age.
Unfortunately as a side effect of consuming hair remover at such a young age
he grew 5 P*nises but his pants fit like a glove!... 
It actually worked out for the best as he was VERY popular with the with the ladies and this abnormality aided in his career as a renowned world class watch model.
They should write a book about him as he has had a very interesting life.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Actually AardnoldArrdvark I blame my decline in brain cell loss to those peanut butter and radium sandwich's I am always eating, on the upside I do not need a night light when going to the bathroom at night as there is a warm glow in the bowl ....
> As for Kotsov he has been using the hair remover practically his whole life, his parents used to put it in his baby formula as he comes from a long blood line of wrist shot models so his parents were grooming him from a young age.
> Unfortunately as a side effect of consuming hair remover at such a young age
> he grew 5 P*nises but his pants fit like a glove!...
> It actually worked out for the best as he was VERY popular with the with the ladies and this abnormality aided in his career as a renowned world class watch model.
> They should write a book about him as he has had a very interesting life.


5 penises and my hand would fit like a glove


----------



## jimzilla

You know Kotsov I actually saw a picture of your 5 penises in the Guinness Book of World Records
and I have to say that is mighty impressive It kind of looks like you have a set of "Bag Pipes"
hanging down there. Kudos to you my friend!.


----------



## hoja_roja

This subforum never disappoints 😝


----------



## Simon

jimzilla said:


> I am with Kotsov, I am feeling giddy as well!


I'm with jimzilla and Kotsov and I'm now feeling giddy

how does one sign up for this watch - will it even be possible to purchase in current context?
I've heard rumours about the project here but do you have to join via the Russian watch forum?


----------



## Simon

hoja_roja said:


> This subforum never disappoints 😝


just looked on ur instagram site - WOW - amazing watches and superb pictures
what is your story - did you live back in the USSR?


----------



## Odessa200

Simon said:


> I'm with jimzilla and Kotsov and I'm now feeling giddy
> 
> how does one sign up for this watch - will it even be possible to purchase in current context?
> I've heard rumours about the project here but do you have to join via the Russian watch forum?


signing up is easy. Paying is not at this time. Hence if you are serious, i can sell my paid spot to you for the price I paid. Send me a message if interested.


----------



## Ligavesh

Sadly I'm only two payments down (from three I believe), hopefully there'll be a way to make the final payment.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Sadly I'm only two payments down (from three I believe), hopefully there'll be a way ro make the final payment.



Same here....


I wish I'd just paid all at once.


----------



## Simon

Can any Brits tell me if these watches, when ready, will be able to be shipped to the UK or will that be affected by the sanctions & trade embargoes?


----------



## Odessa200

Simon said:


> Can any Brits tell me if these watches, when ready, will be able to be shipped to the UK or will that be affected by the sanctions & trade embargoes?


tough question. Maybe Boris Johnson can answer. Who has his email? 
If I have to guess, I would say ‘yes’, it will be effected.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> tough question. Maybe Boris Johnson can answer. Who has his email?
> If I have to guess, I would say ‘yes’, it will be effected.


Awkward asking Boris about rules.


----------



## Simon

Odessa200 said:


> tough question. Maybe Boris Johnson can answer. Who has his email?
> If I have to guess, I would say ‘yes’, it will be effected.


I suppose my question is whether the sanctions are already in place prohibiting such export/imports
I would like one of these but seems no point signing up if they cant ever be imported


----------



## Odessa200

Simon said:


> I suppose my question is whether the sanctions are already in place prohibiting such export/imports
> I would like one of these but seems no point signing up if they cant ever be imported


Even if sanctions are already in place, why do you say ‘no point to sign up’? The watch will not be ready to be shipped for probably another year. Who knows what will be then… not to mention that even today I can ask the watch to be shipped to a forum member in Italy who will ship to me. If there is a will there is a way!

p.s. just to note, I do not advocate to play tricks to avoid sanctions but this is a non-profit forum project and none of the proceeds will go to Russian government.


----------



## Kotsov

+1 with Odessa.

And what else is going on?


----------



## oldfox

Hello guys!
I know that it was little news about the project - dramatic things that happens also affected it and slowed down. But, still we are moving on, and TADA!


----------



## oldfox

Simon said:


> I suppose my question is whether the sanctions are already in place prohibiting such export/imports
> I would like one of these but seems no point signing up if they cant ever be imported


Per my experience - postage is working, slow, but working.


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> Hello guys!
> I know that it was little news about the project - dramatic things that happens also affected it and slowed down. But, still we are moving on, and TADA!
> 
> View attachment 16732928


Very good!
OldFox, do you mind posting what was the decision on the dial design? There were so many posts on Russian forum…


----------



## oldfox

I shall ASAP


----------



## Kotsov

oldfox said:


> Hello guys!
> I know that it was little news about the project - dramatic things that happens also affected it and slowed down. But, still we are moving on, and TADA!
> 
> View attachment 16732928


WOW


----------



## Odessa200

Here is the video of the test watch. As you can see the project is moving.






If anyone is interested in getting my paid up number 32 at cost please send me a message.


----------



## EBasil

Odessa200 said:


> Here is the video of the test watch. As you can see the project is moving.


Thank you for posting! That's great progress!!
Can you explain/translate to me what was said about the red dial and that brown one the was held up next to it?


----------



## Odessa200

EBasil said:


> Thank you for posting! That's great progress!!
> Can you explain/translate to me what was said about the red dial and that brown one the was held up next to it?


He is saying that the test dials were made a bit wrong: the colors are slightly wrong and the gradient is not same. So the test dials does not look close to the approved design. But this will he corrected.


----------



## jimzilla

Good deal!


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> He is saying that the test dials were made a bit wrong: the colors are slightly wrong and the gradient is not same. So the test dials does not look close to the approved design. But this will he corrected.


Tbh I like the colors of the first two, even though they may be different than projected.


----------



## Odessa200

Update from Russian forum:


“Сейчас мы ждём изготовления полностью скорректированного экземпляра. С учётом всех замечаний.
И запускаем затем массовое производство.”

that translates to

“Now we are waiting for the fully corrected prototype watch to be made. It will include all the corrections. Then we will start the mass production”

have a great Sunday


----------



## EBasil

That's great news!!


----------



## Odessa200

New dials gradient print now look likes on the approved design so the process continues. Here is from the Russian forum. The photos include the 1st attempt (dials with text) and the new corrected one (no text yet).


----------



## Ligavesh

This apricot/sun 'tobacco' color really came out well; but how do I choose the color? Cause I wanted the color from the very beginning, but it's not written in the list, the 'color' field for my watch sits empty.

edit: also, have they figured out a new way for payment? cause I only have two payments down from the three...


----------



## Odessa200

That I am not sure


----------



## Ligavesh

I'll just DM @oldfox


----------



## jimzilla

Any news from oldfox?


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Any news from oldfox?


I've sent him a message, but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## Odessa200

Latest version of the case.


----------



## Odessa200

More photos that shows current state of the dials and the body test.


----------



## EBasil

Thank you for the updates. This is getting exciting.


----------



## Ligavesh

All nice and well, but if he doesn't find a way for us to complete our payments, it's not worth much to me.


----------



## EBasil

Ligavesh said:


> All nice and well, but if he doesn't find a way for us to complete our payments, it's not worth much to me.


Obviously (I suppose), many of us are the same boat with that issue. For example, I put 1/2 down "in the beginning", but don't currently know how I can pay the balance. I am sure it can all be figured out, though. In time, right?


----------



## Odessa200

More photos from the organizer of the project.


----------



## Odessa200

Video of the prototype.

Part 1





part 2


----------



## Odessa200

Update from the guy who is in charge of production from Russian forum:

“К нам едет предсерийный образец.
посмотрим и если замечания будут понятны, и не потребуют еще одной итерации - делаем их и запускаем.”

my translation:

“The test watch is in route to us. We will take a look and if all needed corrections can be understood and no additional test iteration is not needed, we will start the production of the watches”. 

cheers!


----------



## EBasil

Well, this is excellent to read!
Has there been discussion on the Russian forum regarding the estimated time to produce the watches after the work begins?


----------



## Odessa200

EBasil said:


> Well, this is excellent to read!
> Has there been discussion on the Russian forum regarding the estimated time to produce the watches after the work begins?


there are no more discussions on that in addition to my precious post. We know that the test watch was shipped. This is a test number 2 as far as I know. Once it reaches the person who oversees the manufacturing, he will verify all, will instruct the factory on any corrections if needed and will initiate the production of all the watches. I would assume it will happen within a month or so. Then he will get all the parts and the watches will need to be assembled. I would imagine best case scenario is sometime in the spring of 2023… just speculating…


----------



## Odessa200

Here is the latest from Anton: the video shows that the lugs are now improved NOT to collapse completely towards the strap at 90 degrees.



http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=3505748&d=1672843362


----------



## Odessa200

Another update that potentially we will have the watch number engraved at this shown location.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> Another update that potentially we will have the watch number engraved at this shown location.
> 
> View attachment 17149311


At this point I'd forgo any fluff like that which really adds no value in the name of project completion. The project is so far behind for a multitude of valid reasons that its seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> At this point I'd forgo any fluff like that which really adds no value in the name of project completion. The project is so far behind for a multitude of valid reasons that its seems like a waste of time.



I am not sure I agree. Many people would actually like to see the number there. I find it nice and interesting. But I am also not in favor of adding anything that will significantly delay the project. 

As far as late: Project started in Feb 2020. So it is 3 years old and is close to the production date. Sadko project started Feb 2018! So I think this project is doing much better than Sadko…. But we are yet to see when it will be actually completed.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I am not sure I agree. Many people would actually like to see the number there. I find it nice and interesting. But I am also not in favor of adding anything that will significantly delay the project.
> 
> As far as late: Project started in Feb 2020. So it is 3 years old and is close to the production date. Sadko project started Feb 2018! So I think this project is doing much better than Sadko…. But we are yet to see when it will be actually completed.


At the end of the day, what does a numbered edition of a project, that didn't even sell out, mean to .00001% of watch collectors that know what the watch is actually in homage to? If it's something thats able to be done by the case manufacturer at the same time by only adding one machining process, sure... why not? Many times engravings are done by a 3rd party.

The production time should not be measured against other projects with different circumstances, but against itself and when the project was originally slated for completion. As I mentioned, the delays, outside of Fox going MIA during his divorce were completely valid, but adding more time to the build seems like a bad plan if it's controllable. 

I'm not a rich man, but I my money was written off months ago on this one. If I ever see a watch I'll be impressed.


----------



## Odessa200

STARSTELLA said:


> At the end of the day, what does a numbered edition of a project, that didn't even sell out, mean to .00001% of watch collectors that know what the watch is actually in homage to? If it's something thats able to be done by the case manufacturer at the same time by only adding one machining process, sure... why not? Many times engravings are done by a 3rd party.
> 
> The production time should not be measured against other projects with different circumstances, but against itself and when the project was originally slated for completion. As I mentioned, the delays, outside of Fox going MIA during his divorce were completely valid, but adding more time to the build seems like a bad plan if it's controllable.
> 
> I'm not a rich man, but I my money was written off months ago on this one. If I ever see a watch I'll be impressed.


I’m actually somewhat certain that eventually the watch will be made and project will be sold out like any other project. Sooner or later. Delivering watches abroad will be an issue though.


----------



## STARSTELLA

Odessa200 said:


> I’m actually somewhat certain that eventually the watch will be made and project will be sold out like any other project. Sooner or later. Delivering watches abroad will be an issue though.


Exactly. I think on a long enough time line shipping restricting will settle down, but at the same time, that allows for new problems to present themselves.  

I'm not a rich man, but if I never see the watch, I'll get over it. Its always a risk when that 3rd party company isn't helping to manage the project and funding.


----------



## EBasil

Odessa200 said:


> Another update that potentially we will have the watch number engraved at this shown location.
> 
> View attachment 17149311


I like that, very much!


----------



## jimzilla

I like the upgrades as well, thanks so much for keeping us up to date Odessa, much appreciated ......


----------

